# Yarn Stores???



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


----------



## Kaydee (May 6, 2011)

I have also found that in yarn stores too. I am not sure why. Sometimes when the ladies are sitting in thier chairs knitting away, you get a feeling that you are intruding in thier lives. I am sorry that it has to be that way but I found that in most yarn stores.. what are they afraid of? 
Kathie in Fl.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I do not have the answer to that and hope that someone else does. : ) All stores, esp. craft ones, should be friendly. Maybe we will discover the answer on this forum.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

We do not have a "yarn shop" in my area. I have to travel about 1 hour to find one. Yes the owner is kind of nasty, I think perhaps she feels as though I was getting an extra class without paying for it. Ahh, her loss. I told her how I felt and would not be returning, plus, I will not be telling my friends where she is. She wanted me to pay for the lesson I just got, I told her not a lesson just simple a question answered and no extra lesson. Word of mouth will kill a business when the service is not good. Hope you find another one soon..


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Thank you! I hope you can find another people friendly yarn shop too!!


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

My local yarn shop is lovely (Manassas, VA) and the one in MIami, where I lived for a zillion years, was also wonderful. They gave suggestions and help when I asked for anything. Guess I was lucky. You certainly can't get any help at Michael's, WalMart, or AC Moore! Not that I've ever tried, but both those establishments are enormous, with many different departments and very few employees, most of whom are about 15 years old (and probably lucky to have a job).


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

There is a lys in Apple Valley, MN where the owner is super nice. She has some couches and chairs in her store where you can sit and knit and offers advice or help when you need it. Plus, her yarns are good and also not that expensive.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


how rude of them! their loss...look @ all the business they will miss!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

acarro8 said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.
> ...


They've been out of business now for a while. But if they weren't, they'd have missed the THOUSANDS I've spent at KnitPicks and Annie's Attic and Sarah's Yarns, etc, etc etc...including the pricey accessories, books and patterns I've bought.

They certainly missed out on the people I would have recommended them to.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

That is so great! I am happy for you...I wish that store was here. : )


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

After reading these posts I think I need to go to my LYS and give the owner a hug. She is so wonderful. She will help me with any questions I have whether I have bought the yarn there or not. I have sent others there and will continue to do so. If you're ever in MIlwaukie, Oregon stop in and see Melissa at Make One. She's located on Main Street. She's a jewel.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Yes, you should give her a big hug and thank her for her all she does to make her yarn shop friendly and a nice place to go to.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


Holy cow! I've never heard of such a thing. Are they still in business?

One LYS about an hour from me is v. friendly. One I sometimes go to near DH's office not so. I know what people mean about feeling as though you're intruding. You wonder how these knitters got in there in the first place.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> Holy cow! I've never heard of such a thing. Are they still in business?
> 
> One LYS about an hour from me is v. friendly. One I sometimes go to near DH's office not so. I know what people mean about feeling as though you're intruding. You wonder how these knitters got in there in the first place.


Nope. Out of business for a long time. I have to admit, though that is has soured me on the shops. I know they can't all be like that but I'm not sure I want to find out.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Nope. Out of business for a long time.


Wonder why!? We can only hope the yarn stores on Mars will have friendlier folks when we get there.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

mrsglobe said:


> Wonder why!? We can only hope the yarn stores on Mars will have friendlier folks when we get there.


Been there...no yarn stores. They barely have a traffic light. Hasn't changed much since my mother was born there.

:mrgreen:

(Mars, PA...yes it does exist and the bank has a flying saucer on the lawn...first interplanetary bank of Mars.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Some people seem to become snobs when they become self-proclamed or real "experts". This leads to an "elite" vibe in the store and it seems they are just too important and busy to be "bothered" by mere mortals. I have found this in quilt stores and stitchery stores as well.

Shops that are run by people who have a passion for their craft and want to pass it on, share, encourage, teach, etc. have a much, much nicer atmosphere. Funny, but success and money follow the shop that encourages shopping. Imagine that.

We have a couple of shops that are friendly and helpful. There is another very large shop that seems to have PMS. You never know what to expect. The reviews on that shop have been less than flattering and will eventually catch up with them. Right now, they hang on because they are the only one in their particular area and it is a large enough and busy enough community that, at the moment, they can withstand the lost customers. 

If we all took the time to write a little note to the owner's (not looking for anything - just state the facts quietly) explaining why we will not be back or making any referrals, maybe, over time and a few notes, they would see the wisdom of changing their ways. Maybe - not likely - but maybe. If you can't have a pleasant experience and a fair price - why go? The internet gives us so many options.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd even be willing to pay higher prices for a place where I'd feel welcome.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> After reading these posts I think I need to go to my LYS and give the owner a hug. She is so wonderful. She will help me with any questions I have whether I have bought the yarn there or not. I have sent others there and will continue to do so. If you're ever in MIlwaukie, Oregon stop in and see Melissa at Make One. She's located on Main Street. She's a jewel.


I feel the same way about my LYS in Richmond VA. The 2 young women who run it are of European descent (german, I think) and knit beautifully.....and want you to do so, too. They have such a small cluttered store, but it is warm and inviting and they keep their stock up to date. Wish everybody could visit The Knitting Basket. Also, I went to the Kitty Hawk, NC (on the outer banks) in June and visited the most beautiful yarn store I have ever been in. It was called the Yarn Addiction and the owner was friendly and helpful. If you ever go there, do visit that store. It is on the main road. It is worth taking a vacation there just to visit the store (located in a lovely house).


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

We have 2 LYS...one in Winston Salem and another in High Point, NC. Both are very nice and the staff very friendly.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > After reading these posts I think I need to go to my LYS and give the owner a hug. She is so wonderful. She will help me with any questions I have whether I have bought the yarn there or not. I have sent others there and will continue to do so. If you're ever in MIlwaukie, Oregon stop in and see Melissa at Make One. She's located on Main Street. She's a jewel.
> ...


I'm going to have to check out the one in Kitty Hawk this fall...thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## Knitwit28 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a question- i'm a new knitter who as just paid $100 for classes (first set of 3 classes was $50 and second set of six was another $50). The shop owner is a doll and is very helpful but her yarn is pricey and she doesn't carry a lot of the colorful funky chunky yarns that I love. I've purchased about 6 balls of dif. types of yarn from her store in addition to a pair of needles, measuring tape, needle conversion plate and point protectors. But since I've began knitting I have found everything online much, much cheaper! We're talking almost half price AND in the weights/colors I love! Is it rude to continue to go to her store for help/lessons but get my supplies elsewhere?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps losing their place?



Kaydee said:


> I have also found that in yarn stores too. I am not sure why. Sometimes when the ladies are sitting in thier chairs knitting away, you get a feeling that you are intruding in thier lives. I am sorry that it has to be that way but I found that in most yarn stores.. what are they afraid of?
> Kathie in Fl.


----------



## Knitwit28 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you mean Knitting Addiction?
http://www.knittingaddiction.com


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I went to my first LYS the other day, usually I go to Jo anns, Michael's or wal-mart. I wanted to know just were they were located and it is about the same to go there as it is the other places. She had some beautiful yarns and Were quite friendly. I also was told that they were nice by another KP groupie but was reluctant to go and went on a whim when my hubby had a dr's appt in town that day. I purchased a tatting needle because the other stores don't have them. But I will be going back and when I do I will let the ones in Kp that live there that I have chatted with know that I am going so we can met up if they like. It is small but I enjoyed it so much. I thought I would not get the tatting needle and the lady helping me thought they were out. Come to find out I was standing right by them and moved to look at a lovely sweater and the stitches it was created with when the lady helping me spotted them. Cool Huh? I got my needle and spent the last two days learning a simple flower pendant. Now I just need to perfect it. It was a bit off for my first one.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a yarn store with a VERY unfriendly owner. I'm not alone with the thought. She has an co-worker who is nice. I've stopped going there. I buy good yarn at KnitPicks, Patternworks, Webs etc. There is a yarn store in Rutland,VT. with a lovely and helpful owner/staff. Apparently a rarity?


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I have to agree my lys is a mish mash of everything you can think of, I am sure there is even a kitchen sink in there for sale!!! The lady is very nice but does not knit or crochet and the nearest good store is 31/2 hours away, so I have to buy on-line and sit waiting for the postman to arrive.
So my suggestion is to speak to all the lovely people here for help and advice. And when you do get to a good yarn store do what I do and stick your husband in the local pub and shop shop shop. good luck and happy knitting


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My local yarn store is great--the owner is very friendly and helpful, sends out informative e-mails, has a large comfy circle of sitters and knitters (or crocheters). The people who come there to knit and share remind me of this group. They even have scheduled group walks to get the kinks out from sitting and knitting too long!! I feel fortunate to have such a great shop about 10 minutes from my house!!!

Karen


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

We have 2 in my area, one was purchased about 3 years ago and I have only been back a few times. At the time I was more into cross stitch but when she took over she stopped getting supplies in and when you asked her to order something she would take weeks to get it. The people that used to work there are all gone and I haven't been back. It went from friendly to "snobby". The other is new and so friendly, she doesn't have the stock of the first one, but lots of couches and chairs and will answer any question. - there is a big difference..


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

When you hear all the lovely things people say on here and the support we get you wonder why those in charge of our lovely hobby can't have the same attitude. I found on a wool stall at our local market there was a lady who always looked grumpy and not very talkative then a second stall opened that was selling made up garments and wool etc. Well it was funny because when I went back to the first lady she was all smiles so maybe what these people need is competition!! Shame when we see our hobby as such a social thing you wonder why these people are like that.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have one lys about 25 minutes away from me, with the most disagreeable owner. She is rude, and I definitely feel like I am intruding on a private club when I go in there....so I don't! I would prefer to limit my in-store shopping to the few trips a year that I can take to Patternworks. They are about an hour and a half from me, but when I go there, I don't want to leave! Everyone is so friendly and helpful. That is probably why I spend a little more money, and order my yarn and supplies from Patternworks in between school vacations!


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

It is unfortunate that those yarn shops are unfriendly. I have 2 in my area and they are great places to go to learn and chat and meet new people.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Our LYS in Massachusetts is SUPER nice! The staff are wonderful, very helpful, the assortment is terrific, and it couldn't be nicer. They recently moved to a new location so that they could have more parking spaces and a larger shop area. We are sooooo lucky. Thank you, Janet!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I've had mixed experiences at my local yarn store and left the stitching group after a while. Also the owner insists on carrying only wool (lovely but pricey and not suitable for toys that need machine wash and drying) and an acrylic mix the owner likes, but I do not so I've stopped buying yarn as well. I visited another store in a large city at one time and was not made to feel welcome at all. I would love to have a friendly store that carried a wide selection of yarn types.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


Gasp :shock: No wonder it became "when we had one" :!:


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


are you KIDDING?! okay, sorry about yelling...threw me there. i cannot believe a business that caters to the whim of the public would do something so suicidal! you were still there to buy yarn for crying out loud. who cares how you wrap your needles, your money still spends!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So glad I am not the only one with an unfriendly LYS.
I went there a few weeks ago for knitting help with a stitch.
She refused to even speak with me because it wasn't her yarn. I tried to explain it was a gift to me and I was confused over the stitch.

She was rude and made me feel so uncomfortable. Crossed them off my list that day.

I will only go to Mystic River Yarn and I know I will be treated well by Sina and her staff.

How sad in this economy that the first shop was so rude.

Thanks for listening,
Linda


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I live in rural central PA and the closest shop is about 45 minutes to an hour away. The owner is lovely and always very helpful. She has a great assortment of yarn. Unfortunately I don't get there often. She always has people sitting at her table knitting when I go in there and I always ask to look at their projects, which they are proud to show. I, too, suggest you drop the owners of these less than desirable shops a note telling them why you are disappointed with their service/stock, etc. In this day and age, with the failing economy, you would think any shop owner would be much more agreeable and welcoming.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGosh...how rude was that??????????
I would smile and tell them...I had NO intention of EVER coming back NOR will any of my friends or family..and I have a HUGE family in Knitting Paradise.....because they are too rude and opinionated????
Knitting WRONG...I think NOT...
Each person finds their niche' in knitting style...THEY are the ignorant ones for being so narrow minded...Pity them.

Camilla



jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

It seems that some very small shops are the ones that the owner is sometimes not nice and it should be the other around right?

I know one in my area and if you dare pulling the yarn just a tiny bit to see its thickness in order to match it with an other wool she comes to you and tells you not to do that (it is not as if you want to pull a long strand out ) 

If you bring a pattern and need something to be explained to you they try to sell you a book. grrrrrrrr

I have also stopped going there.


----------



## Claire Beaudet (Jun 29, 2011)

Our yarn store in Wyandotte, MI is just wondeful. They all make you feel wanted and you enjoy spending an evening all knitting together. What they do expect and wish for is that the people that come to spend time knitting at least buy their yarn and materials to support the store. I love it and will continue to support our local yarn store.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone...Talking about LYS...well I must add my two cents here. I worked in a yarn shop for 5 years. Just part time on weekends and had a "real job" during the week. Our shop was awesome. So inviting and welcoming. We helped everyone we were friendly and no one left unhappy. BUT, I have since moved, and I find a lot of places are different. I have made suggestions to my LYS, I have asked to teach classes, I have done just about everything to get them to hire me so I can make the shop a welcoming place. The young girl owner is "dead"...so unmotivated that she has an air about her. I will never give in to people like that...I go in and I am friendly and happy and I try to help them succeed... that was me venting...


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

And I also wonder what are they worried about? Mind you I know some people are really not nice; like stealing, etc. as I have been told but it is really not the case of most of the knitters.

Also, sometimes the owner is alone in the store and would rather not answer questions not to interfer with other clients walking into the store, but it certainly doesn't make it nice for you


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Most lys that I've been to, have been rude and very unhelpful so I buy my knitting supplies online. There is one lys here in VA that isn't too bad, if you don't mind having someone hover around the entire time you're there. The best lys I've ever found is called Knit 'N Kibble in Tampa, FL. When we retire there in a few years, I'll probably end up being one of their most frequent customers. <lol>


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe those with good LYS stores should send them letters too. 
I don't often use the lys because it so expensive overhere. Exactly the same yarn can be bought o/seas for half the price (including postage) and more choice of colours etc. Unfortunately it means all the small stores are going out of business (and even not so small like Borders) because so many shop online.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree. With all the little businesses going under these days you'd think they would make an extra effort. I hope shop owners read these posts and wake up. Fortunately I have a lys near me where the people are nice.


atidysum said:


> It is unfortunate that those yarn shops are unfriendly. I have 2 in my area and they are great places to go to learn and chat and meet new people.


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

We are so fortunate here (Indianapolis) to have several LYS and they run the gamut. My favorite is the Knit Shop in Zionsville. Their only request is if you take their classes you buy their yearn for the class. Reasonable. Super helpful - staff and those just sitting around.

Will be in Hilton Head the end of July - any LYS in the area that you would recommend?


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I live in a small rural town in eastern NC. We have a wonderful LYS that I'd like to recommend to anyone living or visiting in eastern NC. The name of the shop is Yearning for Yarn and the owner is Cathy Carter. It's a small shop. The owner is almost always there. Her hours are limited. However, if you know you'll be in the area at a time when the shop is not normally open, give her a call. She has been known often to open "by appointment." She very helpful with your knitting problems, extremely helpful in helping you find the yarn you want. Will special order anything she may not have and will mail items to you if you know what you want and give her a call. She has a website.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Alas, I do not have a LYS anywhere near me in Costa Rica, however I do have a shop in Venice Fl. that is AWESOME. The owner offered to teach my granddaughter for free. "Just drop her off in the morning and we can spend the day together" , and that was after a first visit to her shop.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I reminded my husband just the other day that I still intend to open a LYS when he retires. This is a good reminder that I will need to be extra diligent, not just with myself, but with any staff I may hire to be conscious of the impressions made on customers.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Knitwit28 said:


> I have a question- i'm a new knitter who as just paid $100 for classes (first set of 3 classes was $50 and second set of six was another $50). The shop owner is a doll and is very helpful but her yarn is pricey and she doesn't carry a lot of the colorful funky chunky yarns that I love. I've purchased about 6 balls of dif. types of yarn from her store in addition to a pair of needles, measuring tape, needle conversion plate and point protectors. But since I've began knitting I have found everything online much, much cheaper! We're talking almost half price AND in the weights/colors I love! Is it rude to continue to go to her store for help/lessons but get my supplies elsewhere?


Your paying for lessons, I wood think so.


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

It seems to be the general consensus that many LYS owners are rude and nasty. I have also found this to be true. We have a LYS in our town that has been open for years and (honestly) I don't know how she has managed to do this considering she has the personality of a dead fish?? I once walked in to the shop to inquire about learning the Magic Loop method and I was told "to forget it..it's not worth learning". Excuse me?? Shouldn't THAT be MY choice?? I stay out of there as much as possible. I did discover a wonderful yarn shop in Rutland, VT. I walked in just to see what kind of yarn they had and I ended up staying an hour just 'visiting' with the knitters there and having a grand old time. I WILL be going back there!


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Just an idea, but, I think that people sometimes think that they can turn their passion for knitting into a money making venture without also having a deep desire to be in the public eye all the time. 
To be in retail one must also want to deal with the public for many hours a day regardless of an aching back, bills piling up, a back room full of stock, the employee who called in and ruined the owner's day off... 
To operate a store takes a deep commitment to a form of public service. 
While I like the idea of knitting with a buddy on a small scale for me the craft is a solitary pleasure most of the time. 
It may be a rude awakening to find that it is not always that much fun to cater to others.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

the yarn shops i use are all helpfull and friendly


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

oh Appleblossom, what a shame! 

I am fortunate in that I have 2 shops within 30 minutes of me and EVERYONe is terrific! 
I did encounter a shop in Cleveland OH a few yrs back, NOT a nice place. The yarn was amazing but the owner and employees were stinkers to the max! :-o 
It is now closed, so Nice Does Matter!

Here's wishing you luck in finding a new place that knows how to make customers feel welcome !!

Laney in Ohio


----------



## 1knitnut (Jun 24, 2011)

Greetings from Linden, VA! If you are ever in our area, here are the yarn shops to visit. Never Enough Yarn; Winchester, VA - you will be greeted by Pam, Sam and Doogie (sweet Sheltie); Hunt Country Yarns; The Plains, VA - Bob is wonderful; Dog House Yarns; Culpeper, VA - Rosanne loves yarn and dogs; and Hooked on Fiber and Gifts; Middletown, VA - with Rebecca, Valerie and Joan - the goal is to have nothing but yarns and gifts from locals or sporting the label "Made in the USA". All have websites - check them out!
These shops carry beautiful fibers, you will be greeted with smiles and helpful staff - no bad attitudes allowed. Hope you get to visit soon.


----------



## Alidat (Apr 6, 2011)

Regarding yarn stores, there is a super nice store in the Fort Lauderdale area. The owner Maria is very helpful and she has beautiful yarns. It's actually a gathering place in the neighborhood, I have spent countless afternoons in the store, knitting, sharing. She offers free beginners classes.
I live in Montreal, Canada and unfortunately, I haven't found a yarn store where the people are friendly. Hopefully, I will be going back next winter and be able to enjoy the store and all the lovely people I have met. The name of the store in Fort Lauderdale is Yarn and Art.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Good Morning: I deal with Michael's & Mary Maxim & find that they are ALWAYS willing to help - even if you think you have a "stupid question." One lady went out of her way to find an old pattern that I was looking for & is mailing it to me N/C. THIS is what I call - being helpful. Enjouy your day ladies.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


That is just shocking!! :thumbdown:


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

My LYS in TN also has a very rude owner and high prices. She never has any business and the classes & knitting groups are very unfriendly. Not sure how she stays in business. Most of my purchases are now on-line, which I hate as I love to see and touch before I buy. I had an awesome shop near me in IA....but it is a long drive from here. I travel a lot and find lots of unfriendly shops....just doesn't make sense.


----------



## vzd3642 (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in IL and we have a splendid knit shop in Herrin, IL. The owner (a man) helps us all and the knitters help each other. I love it.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

A good word for Michaels. The Michaels near the Panera where my group meets has recommended us for a nice place to meet and learn. Hurrah for us and Michaels :lol: :lol: That store clerk does not belong to our group, but she recommended us.

I have sometimes wanted to suggest to LYS that allowing 'free' group sessions, where non-paid people can share tips and techniques would be to their advantage. Too often they seem not open to suggestions. They want the income. 

My quirky thoughts lead me to think they should take 'business advice' from the drug dealers -- give away the product until the user gets 'hooked.' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's terrible - you should have brought back all of your beautifully created projects to show them that "throwing" was used and you'd like to see the projects they created.

Another little thing that my Dad use to say, for a great comeback to something said (without using our brains) -
What would make you say a thing like that? That usually stops the culprits in their tracks -- and if enough people replied with that, they may see the light.

Best wishes for a wonderful day and thank God that he has given you the creativity to "throw" that yarn.

Shelia
NC


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Wow. I cannot believe how many unpleasant/unhelpful owners of LYS's seem to be out there. I must be blessed, because, living in Albuquerque, NM, I have found several shops that have been so helpful and welcoming. 

I took a class from Lesley, who owns Fiber Chicks LYS, and she has a policy that whenever you take one of her classes, you not only can come back for further instruction/help if you need it, but you also get a perpetual 10% discount on yarns.

Yes, her yarns were pricer than those in Walmart, etc., but she only carries natural fiber yarns and also carries alot of locally made yarns. 

Another LYS, Village Wools, has a great selection of yarns and roving and classes, etc. Again, very welcoming and helpful. 

So, when y'all are in Albuquerque, you know where to go.

Jo


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi there,
I have not had the same experience here in Orange Couty, Ca .Yes, there is only one that i do feel is snobbish but somehow is well attended. I love the Sheared Sheep in Costa Mesa and Strands and Stitches in Laguna Beach. Where do you live?


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been to one of the "local" yarn stores. Yes, it is almost 2 hours away. The owner is not very helpful to "new" knitters, she spends her time with the ones who know alot. The other girl there (doing it all) is very helpful. But I just feel in the way there, like I am not in their league. As I knit with circular needles only, she said I could not be in any of her classes, as they only use straights. 

The other "local" yarn store, over 2 hours in the other direction, is a bit better. The owner is not that friendly, but she has some others that work there that are great. They go out of their way to help you. 

The last "local" yarn store is out of business. She ordered yarn she liked. Made up her own patterns with displays all over the store, but would not sell you a pattern. Made you take a series of classes for her patterns, with all materials bought at her store, including the knitting needles. This store was only 30min away and great to go to for yarn...if you needed the colors she ordered. No helpers, so the store was closed if she wanted to step out. Her prices were the highest I have ever seen. (I mean Cascade 220 for over $15 a skein?)

Sometimes it makes you wonder????


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I live in Austin, Texas and we have several lovely yarn stores... and all that I have been to are very friendly and eager to help you... whether it be a sale or a knitting problem... I am sorry you are experiencing such negativity in your shop... I love our yarn shops and always have a wonderful experience when I go...


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't have a LYS near me. Must drive at least 35 miles one way to get to one that specializes. If I had the money, I would open one here because there are alot ALOT of knitters in this small town. I am friendly, and I love yarn, however, I am not a whiz kid when it comes to knitting myself, but I AM smart enough to have someone who is an expert in the arts and crafts!! LOL


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, I thought it was me....one shop here just doesn't seem right. I don't take classes or ask a lot of questions because I have knitted for years. It just seems like I'm interrupting them and kinda reminds me of the cliques in high school. One of the other stores I like much better. And the next county has one run by a very personable woman...she spent a long time going through books to order me special, reasonable priced yarn for a baby blanket.


----------



## Charquilter (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandrasingh.com is also a great online store. She now has a storefront, also. Ver helpful on the phone and wonderful yarns (near Austin Texas). I simply won't go back to a store with unfriendly staff. Life is too short.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

I travel quite a bit and love to visit local yarn shops as there are just "big box" yarn stores in the area I live. Here's a list of some friendly, helpful and wonderful shops I've found. Taos (NM) Yarn Shop--Laurie is awesome, she even helped me over the phone after my first visit -- I consider this my "home" shop, Fiber House in Sheridan, WY --fantastic yarn selection, great help, IDEAS (on LaGrange Road in the Chicago western suburb )-- super, terrific women run the place, interesting (in the best way) yarns, Loopy Yarns (downtown Chicago) -- owner and staff are a dream team, vast selection of Cascade 220, ALL colors, Tempe Yarns (AZ) very encouraging when I was a new knitter, Aldurra in Angel Fire , NM --vast selection within a "general store", proprietor is a knitter, Village Yarns in Albuquerque, a little less than exuberantly friendly, but nice and friendly enough --- worth the trip for the selections at many prices. Have a friend who says Shabby Sheep in Dallas is where she wants to go if heaven is full, there are angels working there and they have great knitting retreats.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Amen, word of mouth surley can damage a business. I was brought up in a family business so know what it is like, I have also worked with the public in any jobs I had. The old saying is ...the c]ustomer is always right! Sometimes yes, sometimes no but store owners should try to live by that statement even if it hurts a little. Better to have a happy customer than one who can cause you a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Dear Appleblosom: this is a lesson as everything in life, take it easy and next time first know (asking/looking around) what kind of material, classes, et, and if they are recommendable. I have made this mistake not one, and I have open eyes, ears et so not to make this mistakes. 
I have learned more practicing alone and knit/crochet thousand things for my grandchildren during 15 years.
With love for everybody, Lilita


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> Wow. I cannot believe how many unpleasant/unhelpful owners of LYS's seem to be out there. I must be blessed, because, living in Albuquerque, NM, I have found several shops that have been so helpful and welcoming.
> 
> I took a class from Lesley, who owns Fiber Chicks LYS, and she has a policy that whenever you take one of her classes, you not only can come back for further instruction/help if you need it, but you also get a perpetual 10% discount on yarns.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info on Fiber Chicks. I'll find it next time i'm in ABQ. I agree about Village Yarns.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> There is a lys in Apple Valley, MN where the owner is super nice. She has some couches and chairs in her store where you can sit and knit and offers advice or help when you need it. Plus, her yarns are good and also not that expensive.


We had a great one in Omaha, NE. "String of Purls" However, it just closed. Now there is only one store which has wonderful yarn but I haven't been in it for awhile and I don't know how friendly they are. I should check. i have been trying to use what I have and when I'm looking for a different yarn I generally get it on line.

Jo-Ann's Fabrics and Hancock's isn't quite what were looking for, is it?


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Most of the yarn shops in my area are wonderful and helpful and encourage you to look and stay as long as you want or need to. I did encounter one shop early on when I was learning and she was a bear, only her yarn, only her patterns and not very helpful, I was a teenager at the time, I have continued to knit and have found most owners are very helpful. I shop when I travel so my experiences are not just in the south. Keep trying an you will find one to suit your needs.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Apparently, they never heard the statement..the customer is alwayhs right. It never pays to be rude to people especially if they are your bread & butter. Having worked with the public in a family business and in every job I have had I found that you get what you give. Be rude, customer is rude, be nice customer is nice and I do know that word of mouth can have an impact on a business. 

Because of someone being very rude to me and my family at a business a few years ago and a complaint that I made to the manager (who thanked me), a young man lost his job. Insults just do not make for good pr.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought that I was the one not been able to connect with the owner/sales person, but I see that it seems that the nasty shop owners are all over the place. When I go to the yarn shop, the owner does not like if I tell her I'll call her if I have any questions. She would not give advise on anything, her response......."you can find it on the Internet", most likely she does not know the answer. I just discover another shop, in Bethlehem, Pa. So that's were I"ll spend time and money. Word of mouth is the best advertisement.
Peoline


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I am happy to report that the lys in Medford Oregon is very friendly and helpful, too! They've given me advice, told me how to correct things and encouraged me.


----------



## ginadane (Jun 10, 2011)

That is so sad! I'm sorry for you and the other ladies that have had bad experiences.
I just moved from Nashville, Tn to Denver, Co. All of the yarn shops that I've been to in those cities have been friendly and helpful. I love my yarn shop!
So sad!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Hey appleblossom,

You are NOT alone! that was my first experience as well. Why? I don't know why people are like that. I did some research and found another LYS in town. They were wonderful to me and they had every kind of yarn you can imagine and were so glad to see me when I came through the door.

That said, we had to move to Eureka, SD where there are NO yarn stores, walmarts, etc., so I do order a lot on line too. Maybe if you look at your area on line they can tell you where the next closest LYS resides. I hope you have better luck of it. Hang in there, we all care about you and will do what ever we have to to help you!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

There was another thread about this a while back where I wrote that I have run into the same problem in several cities. These places had a very snooty attitude. I sort of felt like Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman when she went into the expensive dress shop.

These people should realize that any customer who walks in may be the one who spends the most, even if young, or old, or whatever. Funny thing is, the others who are just sitting and knitting pick up the same attitude. It can almost be a hostile environment.

My lys is a very friendly place, the owner welcoming and helpful. And she will continue to get my business, even though i could get things a little cheaper online...


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I'm jelouse! Haha. I lived in Colorado Springs for 10 years and got very spoiled with my LYS. Shopping in Denver was awesome too!


----------



## vonnie (May 16, 2011)

In UK these days, a yarn shop is really rare. Even in the nearest city to me there is only one department store that sells yarn and the assistants working in the department know nothing of knitting and are not interested in learning it seems. Every time I go in there some-one needs a little help and advice and the other customers are the ones who try to help.


----------



## tattinganna (Jun 3, 2011)

When deciding what our shop should be like, the owner and I both said a FUN< FRIENDLY place. We have committed to that. Our goal is to get everyone addicted to these wonderful yarn crafts - sales will come. Whenever you step into "What In Yarnation!" in Cannon Falls, MN, you will be greeted with a smile and offered help. We try to help the best we can, but sometimes have to resort to recommending the internet- we always have time to sit down and help with a project. It is sad that so many retail shops ( yarn or otherwise) are not friendly and customer friendly.


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

CRdogmom said:


> Alas, I do not have a LYS anywhere near me in Costa Rica, however I do have a shop in Venice Fl. that is AWESOME. The owner offered to teach my granddaughter for free. "Just drop her off in the morning and we can spend the day together" , and that was after a first visit to her shop.


Where in Venice? Is it on Miami avenue? I only went in there once a couple of years ago looking for a pattern and did not find them very helpful


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

I was in Cape May over the weekend and went to the LYS in the Washington Street Mall twice. Each time there was a different lady working at the store and each time they couldn't have been nicer. I explained that I couldn't knit with wool and the women helped me pick out an alpaca blend to try. I'm actually going to Cape May again in September for a week and I plan to sign up for a class or two while I'm there!!


----------



## Charquilter (Mar 26, 2011)

Ditto on Lorie and the Taos Yarn Shop. Havent been in the Shabby Sheep store but the were great at a fiber festival I went too nice enough to send me home with a lovely project and Jojoland yarns. Btw Jojoland is really good about helping with their patterns if a knitter finds a trouble spot in a pattern.


----------



## Charquilter (Mar 26, 2011)

Ditto on Lorie and the Taos Yarn Shop. Havent been in the Shabby Sheep store but the were great at a fiber festival I went too nice enough to send me home with a lovely project and Jojoland yarns. Btw Jojoland is really good about helping with their patterns if a knitter finds a trouble spot in a pattern.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


OMG! I have seen your creations, especially the one you knitted for your sister. That is unbelievable.

My LYS is 35 miles away in a fu-fu area in Little Rock called the "Heights" They really act like they are so far above me. It is not what they say, but just the air about them. They are at a table knitting and like someone else said, act like you are intruding or that you don't belong to their group. I knit at my local library group and everyone is so friendly, the contrast is striking.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

My LYS (Iris Fine Yarns) in Appleton, WI is very friendly. When I've been in, they practically fall over themselves to help you and give advice, if requested. They are a little pricey, but then the name should give you a clue as to the kinds of yarn they carry.


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been to what had to be the nastiest yarn shop in the world but it has gone out of business so I guess that was the result of people voting with their feet. But I had a wonderful experience in Dallas, where I was visiting, and couldn't figure out a pattern. It took me and the owner and a staffer to figure it out in an hour! No mention of fee but I was so grateful, I loaded up. Now that is what I call smart!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you'd all better come to the UK. I can show you several yarn shops where the staff are friendly, knowledgeable and always willing to help. Especially the Knitting Parlour in Malvern where I did a very good workshop. Happy knitting.


----------



## Sam35 (Jun 9, 2011)

My yarn shop keeps disappearing.

It's like that film about the shop that only appears when you least want it.

I checked the map, pin-pointed it, got a close-up satellite pic of it, and caught the bus to go shopping there ... it's gone. It's invisible. I know there's a shop there somewhere, because I've bought yarn from it, but every time I try to return to it, it's not there.

The time I did find the place the assistants were very helpful.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm lucky in that there are three yarn stores in easy driving distance from me. One of them says to bring in anything I'm working on regardless of where I purchased the yarn but that wouldn't go over with the other two. I guess I wouldn't bring anything in for help if I hadn't purchased the yarn from that store anyway, but if I was paying for lessons, I would feel that I could bring in whatever I was working on.


----------



## Terri-va (Apr 19, 2011)

I am lucky to have 2 LYS not far from me. One is fantastic!! Like someone posted earlier, I need to go hug the owner. She and all her staff very helpful and I never feel as though I'm intruding when I ask a question. 
The other shop, although closer to me, I rarely go to. The owner is nasty. Her family is always there, everyone yelling and screaming at each other. Not a relaxing shopping or knitting environment at all. And her opinion is the only right one.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Iris' Yarn store in Appleton WI is great. I just wish I could afford to buy everything from them.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Knitwit28 said:


> Do you mean Knitting Addiction?
> http://www.knittingaddiction.com


Oops...Yes, I did mean Knitting Addiction. I had not seen her websit until you gave me that address. Her shop shows up beautifully there.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Good morning all, Boy am I lucky1 My LYS has a lady that is AWESOME. She is eager to help and very friendly. She compliments everything you are working on, offers her help, tells you if you don't like seaming she has a couple ladies that will do it for a fee. Her yarn is the best and quite expensive but she will also tell you what and where to get cheaper yarn. I am not sure if you have one in your community but the shop is called Lazy Daisy. I totally tell everyone about this lady, she is the best.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Walked into a LYS in my area and was completly ignored while the owner chatted with her daughter on the telephone, then walked over and chatted with the yarn group sitting at a table. The yarn group stared a bit while I walked about and looked at the overpriced yarn. Yelp is my favorite search engine, they have good reviews. Went there and spread the word about these snobs. Maybe I don't spend enough on my clothes for them, but I do spend a lot on yarn. Jo-anne and Michaels don't carry the yarns I like so I purchase mostly online.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

We also have one nearby that is sort of 'clickish' I have resorted to buying online also. Too bad though. There is one person at the shop who is SUPERB (employee). I miss her but not the owner who is loud. obnoxious, and doesn't even know how to knit. I have purchased expensive yarn and when I needed assistance and the 'other' person wan't there the owner sort of brushed me off (because she doesn't really want anyone to know she can't knit)


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I arrived at my favorite LYS five minutes early one morning She was sitting at a table knitting with another lady. When I tried the door she held up five fingers. I read the sign, looked at my watch, and got back in my car. Needless to say - four years later I have not been back.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have noticed that also. I took sock lessons and the lady giving the lessons was very niceto the people that were regulars and she knew, but I got the impression she would rather I not be their. And yes I paid a fortune for the lesson and the yarn. You would think she would be more patient. One lady quit after one nite lesson. Go figure. This is why I was taking the lesson, Was to learn how to do it.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> My local yarn shop is lovely (Manassas, VA) and the one in MIami, where I lived for a zillion years, was also wonderful. They gave suggestions and help when I asked for anything. Guess I was lucky. You certainly can't get any help at Michael's, WalMart, or AC Moore! Not that I've ever tried, but both those establishments are enormous, with many different departments and very few employees, most of whom are about 15 years old (and probably lucky to have a job).


Huh. I didn't know there even was a LYS in Manassas. Where is it? I know there's one in Haymarket, but I've never been there either.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I have found. They do not know much at ours. No one can
answer any questions I have about yarn. Most do not even
knit or crochet. Thank goodness for this site. lrmayknit


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I also felt like I was intruding when I went to one of our LYS. They are both quite a bit away and to be treated like I was interrupting was not good. Even when I purchase the needles Iwanted there was no come again or even a smile. Needless to say i won't be going back. When I went to visit my son in midstate New York there was a lovely little shop where all were friendly and I always enjoyed going there.The trouble with the chain stores is they have noone working that can answer your questions. They don't even know their merchandise.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Re: you never know who will spend the most. My husband sold new cars for a while. One day a very scruffy looking older man came into the dealership, no one bothered to greet him, they just ignored him so my husband got up and started talking to the man. Lo and behold he bought an expensive car and paid cash for it. Never judge a book by its cover!!


----------



## Sharon T. (Feb 9, 2011)

I am going to give my "yarn lady" a really big hug. Nothing new. We hug every time I go in. I have been to several stores in Maryland and have never had a problem. I am very sorry for those of you who have had bad experiences.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

You should print out this forum discussion and mail or bring to the rude ownershighlighting the parts that refer to the rudeness and how they are losing businessIf I knew of friends in my area that were into needle crafts I would look into opening a Co-op yarn store. Some people should never be into customer service businesses.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

And I thought it was me. I desperately would love to have a friendly lys to meet some people with a common interest. I have tried three in my area and no luck. The people who are there are all friendly -- among themselves. When I walked in, I felt as if I were disturbing their little click and they did nothing to make me feel comfortable. In one case, they stopped helping me because I said I couldn't work with wool because it makes me itchy. In the other case, I was looking to make a baby sweater and the sample I loved was made in yarn that would have cost me about $75 to make. I explained that I wasn't sure the baby's mother would take care of it and I only wanted to spend about $30. Stopped waiting on me right there. Told me there was no yarn they could substitute. Unfortunately, I've gone to the chains. I want to make socks and am trying to decide if I should seek out another shop or just learn by viewing you tube demos. Glad (sorry) I'm not the only one who had this experience.


----------



## lindaloo (May 15, 2011)

Yes that is a frequent thing in yarn stores and its a shame. The ladies are sitting around knitting (often eating too!) And give you the feeling you just walked in to a private party. Maybe they don't feel comfortable smiling at strangers (I never consider fellow knitters strangers) but the owners should always be nice. What. Gives LYS owners? Are any out there who can explain?


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Years ago, I encountered lots of shops in the Washington, DC area that were pretty unfriendly. their attitude seemed to be "if you're not going to buy anything expensive, get out" I'm happy to say that all (except one) of those stores are gone now. 

Today, with all the competition from the web and Ebay, you would think they would all be super helpful and nice. 

I have been to Hunt Country Yarns in Marshall VA and agree that they are super nice (if a bit high-tone for me), but that's just where they are. I'm lucky in that my LYS - Wendy's Knit Shop (soon to be Two Rivers Yarns) in Brunswick MD - is wonderful! Mary, the owner is very welcoming and friendly. Anybody in that area should definitely check it out. I guarantee that you will be made to feel welcome!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to say that I sent an e-mail to the shop's owner (the one with the $75 baby sweater) and told her about my experience in her shop. Never even got an acknowledgment of my e-mail.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


Sorry, appleblossom for your experience.
If you are ever in my neck of the woods Dallas, Tx come visit Yarn and Stitches at the corner of Coit and Arapaho. That is where I learned to knit, the owners Karen and Hope are very nice and the staff Sylvia, Rita and Diane are great! Everyone is willing to help, even if they are in the middle of a class! Free of charge!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't have an LYS - I have to either travel 3 hours to get to one or 4 hours.

However, the one that I visited 4 hours away is soooo nice. She gave me lots to time, answered my questions, found me what I wanted, etc. I will surely go back when we have time for an overnight trip again.


----------



## Grannie Annie (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't mean to appear stupid but what is LYS? Can you tell me where in Apple Valley I can find this store. I'm just an hour south of the cities.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Give Melissa a ginormous hug from all
of us!


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

I guess I'm very happy to be where I am. All the shops I've visited within a couple hour radius have been wonderful. They seem to be staffed with folks who love to knit and want to share that enjoyment with others. They've been very open to any style of knitting and seem to go with "what works for you is the right way." I've also visited shops while traveling. There were three I visited in Charlotte, NC and they were very welcoming and helpful. And, I feel I should add, I wasn't a "big buyer" so that wasn't an element. 

Maybe you could rally some other knitters and open a shop yourselves or at least create a "knit together."

Best wishes for finding a warm welcoming shop!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


Well thankfully I never encountered such negativity from any LYS. As yet and if I did I would throw it back at them. You get respect when you give it and I being the coustomer expect to be treated as an adult not a child. I usually can tell what the place is like when I walk in and feel the atmospher. If Iam not comfortalbe I am out of there and never go back. Shoot with this site and other info on line who needs the shops and group classes? You Tube is the teacher. Save the money and we will help out the best we can. As for yarns..you have the world of yarns on line another gas saver. And you know what I would do is go back and ask in front of who ever is there why such a hateful rude attitude and then tell the owner I will never be back in that store ever again and will be spreading the word to other knitters. Eww I get evil at times.

So sit and stay a while. Got a problem, question, or something just to chat about go for it. Happy Thoughts


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Guessing.....LYS = "local yarn shop"


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for this insight......so true....


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

There are a quite a few LYS within 4 to 10 miles from where I live. I've found most of the owners/workers to be nice and friendly, even if I've only purchased needles. BUt the people who are sitting there and knitting all look at me as if were from another planet. Eeerie feeling. And one store I actually sat and knitted, no-one said a word to me. That store went out of business, which was too bad because the owner was really nice.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Grannie Annie said:


> Don't mean to appear stupid but what is LYS? Can you tell me where in Apple Valley I can find this store. I'm just an hour south of the cities.


Local Yarn Store


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Yikes!!! I think I opened a can of worms but it is a good can to open. For those who also needed to share their negative expereinces and then for those who have great LYS that are wonderful, they can be grateful!! Glad to hear from all of you and thanks for the comments. It definitely made me feel that I am not alone on this subject. Blessings to you all......Appleblossom.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We have two withing 30 minutes of me. Smith's in Oberlin OH, and Birds of a Feather in Avon, Oh. BOF in Avon is mostlhy a quilting store and only one employee knows ANYTHING about knitting. I have found them mostly unhelpful due to that. For the quilting section they are wonderful, but I don't quilt.

Smith's is very friendly, but not highly knowlegable. It's in a college town, and most of her costomers who are college students are great! She has them come in to lead Knit Alongs, and they are great at helping. Also a sit and knit and everyone is welcomed. I go there a lot. 

My favorite, Love to Knit, in Vermilion OH is no longer in business, but not due to bad business practices. We keep aksing the owner to open back up! Unfortunately, that isn't possible, but she still helps us all when ever she can.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

So true!!


----------



## paula lawrence (Jun 23, 2011)

I love Allyn Knit Shop Allyn, WA very nice they are there for you! 
Hope you can find a friendly knit shop


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

jbandsma - how horrible of them to treat you like that! They don't deserve your business. Nobody has the right to tell you how to knit. You knit how is best for you. Hope you find somewhere they will appreciate you.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

It is strange isn't it! I have found this in most of the local yarn stores I have visited. It has always been a dream of mine to begin a yarn store where ladies could bring anything they wanted to work on, even if it wasn't purchased in my store, and we could have tea and wile away the hours happily knitting (or crocheting) to our hearts delight. Alas, I'm not wealthy or it would already exist! BLESSINGS ON YOU ALL!!! patti


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I have had a bad experience as well. I was delighted when a new shop finally opened close by. The first time I went in I was looking for a particular yarn, or comparible. I was flatly told,"I only carry upscale yarns, I wouldn't have anything you want" I was sooo insulted! And by the way the yarn I asked for was NOT a yarn you would find in Walmart! A few months later I tried again. I admired a shawl on display. She refused to give me any info on it unless I purchased yarn first! Months later there was a short artical about her shop, how she was going to be carrying more economical yarns and her shop was customer friendly with classes and etc. We have moved since, so I can't say for sure whether or not she has changed her shop. I know not all are like her, I have been in many that are great. But it wasa big dissappointment, because I know few knitters.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind words and I am going to try to find another LYS a little further away, it would be worth the drive for a friendly atmosphere......


----------



## Ardyce (May 22, 2011)

If you have trouble getting help at your yarn store, check out you local library. Here in Green Bay, Wisconsin; the Brown County Library has one day a month at different locations for crocheters and knitter to get together to help each other and help beginner learn. If you don't have this at your library; ask if something like this can be started. I knew that I enjoy going and visitting with other that crochet and knit.


----------



## lindaloo (May 15, 2011)

WOW! Never seen so many posts so fast on a topic. I agree LYS owners. Should see these posts. Yarn shops are going out of business all over. I thought it was from other reasons but maybe its this.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

It is so sad to hear that there are so many rude shops. I wish there was a way for us to send all of these comments to the yarn shops everywhere. It would be a real eye opener, well I guess if they want their eyes opened. Enjoy your knitting!!


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

That is so sad. Do your friends feel the same as you.
Maybe you just caught the owner having a bad day.

Try again and be positive going in.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Grannie Annie said:


> Don't mean to appear stupid but what is LYS? Can you tell me where in Apple Valley I can find this store. I'm just an hour south of the cities.


LYS = Local yarn Store


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

That is so hard to believe.
what area of the country are you in?
I have never met LYS employees are owners that were that
rude.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I live in NYC, so some would say I'm spoiled for choice! I can go out to Queens and shop at Smiley's, or hit the dozen or so good yarn shops in Manhattan. But I hear what you're all saying about the exclusionary, clubby atmosphere some stores have. But I don't think that's peculiar to yarn shops. I've been to restaurants and other retail outlets where they treat you like you're not good enough to eat/shop there, or make you wait forever for surly, poor service. Some of it is poor staff training and poor supervision. If it's the owner, well, it's just bad business. But some I think have this vague goal of making a place seem homey, which they equate with welcoming. But what they don't get is that they aren't in THEIR OWN home, it's still a store! And a store serves the public! Not just a select few "regulars" or, as one store owner said "only TRUE knitters". If you make people feel like party crashers, they aren't going to want to come back. I get that they don't want to look like Wal-Mart, and I like that. But I'm not in your living room! That said, I recently had the most wonderful yarn store experience! Not local, at least (sigh) not for me. DH & I spent the weekend in Amherst, MA which is right next to Northhamton, MA, home of WEBS. It is the mothership of knitting! Every kind and color you could want, a selection of needles and notions that cannot be beat, customer service to die for, a clean, well lighted, well organized store...Only one thing wrong with it. It's 4 hours away! But they have mail order! And yes, in spite of my self imposed yarn diet, I did buy some yarn. With the greatest restraint I kept the damage to a bit over $100, but I got the 40 inch Addi turbos I've been trying to find at LYS here in the NYC area for ages, without success. And they were only $12.95.


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

I had the same humiliating experience in Portage, MI and I begrudge them every cent of profit on my Addi clicks. I refuse to return and looked around until I found Fabrications in Richland, MI. They are kind to all and have better yarns. Don't go back to the snoots, look around until you find some kind people or try online. Yarns to Dye for in Hendersonalille, NC is a great place and so is Yarns and Threads in Lake Linden, MI. Both places will chat on line and help you. Don't give up, and son't go back!


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I definately am spoiled from reading Debbie Macomber books and about her yarn stores and the way the people came to a class and became such great friends. Such great quick reading books. That is how I became interested in taking a class on making socks. I'm still reading her books (which are many different ones) but still have not found a friendly yarn shop. When I took my class on making socks, everyone was concentrating on what they were doing, so on one talked to each other.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

newkntr said:


> Guessing.....LYS = "local yarn shop"


Yep, thats what LYS means.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

I do not like my local knitting store either. I feel that all they want is to sell their stuff, but not interested to help you with design.
Also I found that their prices outrageous ( 3-4 times over what I pay on internet). So why bother?


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


Yes, that is why I do not go to a LYS. All the ones I have visited were staffed by cliquish clerks (reminded me of high school) who knew less than I did about yarn craft. For example, I stopped in one shop looking for sock yarn someone told me they stocked there. The store owner said she never hear of it. While I was in the shop, someone came in an asked a question about a technique. The store owner said she never hear of it. I supplied the answer and was rewarded with hostile looks from the owner and her friend who was knitting and keeping her company. I assume the owner needs the company because she does not have many customers.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I live just over the river from Portland, Oregon and there are 20 yarn shop in the greater Portland area and most of them are very friendly. I've only been treated bad in one store I will never go back. Plus we have Jo-Ann's, Michaels and Mill Ends. I also buy yarn at the Goodwill and we have many of those.
This last weekend I went to the Black Sheep Gathering in Eugene Oregon, so much yarn and sheep and equipment. I got wonderful mill ends from Blue Moon and took a class on chart reading. Plus the Sock Summit is coming soon! Now that I write this I realize I live in yarn and fleece Heaven.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am enjoying this thread! We have an RV and do a lot of traveling/ In fact, our fall trip is under discussion now. I have been making a list of all the nice ones mentioned here for future referrence. If I can remember closer to lift off, when I know where we are heading, I will post asking for recommendations for that area! 

The group that met at the store that closed by me is still meeting at the local library. We all help each other, some with lots more knowlege than others. Everyone is made to feel welcome and encouraged. We still get some new people once in a while. The lady that had owned the shop still knits with us when she can. We sure do miss seeing and touching all the nice new yarn she had coming in all the time, tho!

For those of you who travel, make sure you check out the brochures that are available for things to do and see in the area. Ask at the counter of visitor centers and rest area information centers. We went to Utah the first year we had the RV. I can't for the life of me remember what the name of the small town we were in was right now, but that's how I found the yarn shop! I saw the very last brochure in the slot for them. Within a few minutes we had directions, it was in very easy walking distance, and walked over. I told the lady how we had found her and that she needed to put out more brochures! They were just getting started and she was delighted to know word was getting out. Very nice, very helpful. I have found Halcyon Yarns in Maine that way, as well as Baskets of Joy basketry supplies store also in Maine. Your auto club can also be a great way to find such things. I also do a search by state online once I know where we are heading. 

Lenoir NC, can't think of the name of the shop, boy is my memory bad this morning! Has a wonderful helpful shop. When we were down there this spring, I had the wrong size needle for a sweater in progress. I got online and found them, half an hour from where we were staying. The owner answered the phone, checked to see if she had what I needed, and gave me directions. When we got there, she greeted us with a smile and asked if I was the one who had called looking for needles. She then showed me my options, and asked if there was anything else she could help me with. I, of course did other shopping while there! I also had that sweater with me to show off. Others in the shop were also friendly. 

There was a LYS in the capital of VT that was great, hope it's still there. I'll go back if we get that way. And in Burlington VT, also, which is combined with other needle work. 

There have been many that we have stopped to visit in our travels. I will have to see if I can remember most of them and where they were. I buy mostly sock yarn when we travel as it is easy to store in limited space. I try to also write on the label where I bought it, or keep it in the shopping bag with the receipt that has the name of the shop on it. Those socks become my souveniers from that trip.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

alonalena said:


> I do not like my local knitting store either. I feel that all they want is to sell their stuff, but not interested to help you with design.
> Also I found that their prices outrageous ( 3-4 times over what I pay on internet). So why bother?


Not to mention the cost of gas to get to such a hateful place. Save money, agravation, time, let your fingers do the walking on the internet and come visit us while waiting for your next shipment of goodies. This world is sour enough without adding such places as sour LYS.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


Hi Everyone here on KP, I am a member of this group and also a yarn shop owner. This thread has been very informative for me and I hope for other LYS owners. I knit, crochet, design, and teach. I am passionate about what I do. I love teaching and helping people more then knitting itself. I get excited along with them, like it was new to me too. Like your first love, if you know what I mean. I hope it never goes away. I have free beginner knitting and crocheting lessons for everyone. I just want the world to be knitting up a storm. I help everyone who needs help no matter what. We have all been gifted with many talents and we are to share them with others. That is what makes the world go around. My only wish right now would be that everyone here on KP lived in my neighborhood. I just sent out my newsletter yesterday. If you would like it send me a PM and I will send it out to you. In a nutshell; daily stitch in or out on the patio with hot or cold refreshments/snacks (ssk-sit,sip & knit) bring a picnic lunch, lawn games, table games, pool, swap party, new yarn and pattern arrivals etc.....Everyone and their kids are welcome here. Kids get to swim, mom get to knit, everyone is happy  I wish you could be here


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


Hi Everyone here on KP, I am a member of this group and also a yarn shop owner. This thread has been very informative for me and I hope for other LYS owners. I knit, crochet, design, and teach. I am passionate about what I do. I love teaching and helping people more then knitting itself. I get excited along with them, like it was new to me too. Like your first love, if you know what I mean. I hope it never goes away. I have free beginner knitting and crocheting lessons for everyone. I just want the world to be knitting up a storm. I help everyone who needs help no matter what. We have all been gifted with many talents and we are to share them with others. That is what makes the world go around. My only wish right now would be that everyone here on KP lived in my neighborhood. I just sent out my newsletter yesterday. If you would like it send me a PM and I will send it out to you. In a nutshell; daily stitch in or out on the patio with hot or cold refreshments/snacks (ssk-sit,sip & knit) bring a picnic lunch, lawn games, table games, pool, swap party, new yarn and pattern arrivals etc.....Everyone and their kids are welcome here. Kids get to swim, mom get to knit, everyone is happy  I wish you could be here


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


Yes, the one closest to me is on the snobby side. They do have a couple of employees who are really nice, and the owner was nice originally, but lately you can feel the frost when you walk in the door.


----------



## theknitstitch (May 23, 2011)

I opened a yarn store in Beverly, MA in March. There are 5 other yarn stores within 15 miles of me. I have been told I have the best customer service! I will help anyone who walks in the door-even if they have not purchased from me. Service is what it is about! We have two 5 yr olds that take weekly lessons and they are amazing knitters all ready. I also have a group of 12 yr olds on Sat AM, and a men's class. It is so gratifying to know they are our future knitters! If any of you are ever in the area- stop in and say hi! Always a pleasure to meet a fellow knitter! Happy Fourth to you all!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Last year I went to Michaels for a particular yarn. A young fellow was stocking shelves. I asked if he knew where I could find it...his reply "lady this is summer and who needs yarn until winter" I told him that would be too late and we like to knit all year round. the knowledgeable lady retired and the young help had no interest, just doing a job , I guess!!


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

pridie said:


> Appleblossom said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......
> ...


This may be the only time in my life I wish I lived in Ontario! (I'm definitely a warm-weather person!). Your store sounds wonderful and I hope ir's very successful!


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

The yarn store called "Ideas" in La Grange is a great store. It is in a Western suburb of Chicago. The teachers stay with you until you finish a project and don't charge for extra classes. They are so very helpful. Whenever I run into a problem I can visit and I don't have to purchase anything. They are very nice. 

YarnLady


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

You sound wonderful! Thanks for being there for your customers!!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Jane at Magpie Yarn in Lexington, KY 
Ruth at Circle of Friends in Elkin, NC 
Susan at A Good Yarn in Sarasota, FL
Each of these ladies have helped me so much without fail. They have never been anything but supportive of my endeavors and complimentary too! Each of them made me want to continue whenever I felt frustrated.
If you are ever in their towns, please visit them and tell them Sharon sent you.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

marafish, Bergen County? That's where I had problems with the lys.


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

We are RVers too and would definitely be interested in a listing of shops you have found. I have only been knitting 18 months, and have not progressed to socks and sweaters, but it has become a challenge to find a LYS. I have used p=telephone books and local visitor information centers, but never thought about the rest area info centers. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for your wonderful attitude about helping others with their knitting, you reap what you sow or maybe reap what you knit....may your reaping be wonderful.......


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

As if there was any wrong way to knit!! If it works, it's right. :lol:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

ohmygosh.......seriously????? That is awful. We have a couple stores in the Reno, NV area that are really nice - well, 2 anyway. I, too, have found that the majoity of them tho aren't friendly - I would love to find that wonderful store that you read about in the knitting novels - a place where everyone meets and knits and exchanges good conversation.


----------



## linda allison (May 4, 2011)

I would give a bunch to have a LYS, but we have nothing near-by. I am a newer knitter and would love to ask questions. I buy my yarn on line, and watch you tube videos for help. We do have a quilt store in town but they tend to be snotty and elitist about quilting. I do everything on my sewing machine, and that is just wrong or so I'm told.
For knitting, I tried in Michael's and Joanne's to get help, I just don't understand why, when approached in a friendly way, with an armload of newly purchased goods, the attitude is so negative that questions shrivel and die. Maybe no one knows how to knit? 

So, I am planning a trip to Sacramento to Rumplestilskins Yarns, if they seem nice and helpful, I'll part with the $$$ to take a class and buy yarn there and will make the hour drive to attend.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Tami,
Do you ever get to Sun n Fun in Sarasota, FL? They are a great park that takes RVers. So much to do and three yarn shops in traveling distance. Their website is:
www.sunnfunfl.com
Take care and happy traveling.
ShayFaye


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG where in Rutland? What is the name please. I go and visit my Aunt Willie there and didn't know there was a LYS there. Thanks, I just go to Joann's.
Linda


wadeallie said:


> It seems to be the general consensus that many LYS owners are rude and nasty. I have also found this to be true. We have a LYS in our town that has been open for years and (honestly) I don't know how she has managed to do this considering she has the personality of a dead fish?? I once walked in to the shop to inquire about learning the Magic Loop method and I was told "to forget it..it's not worth learning". Excuse me?? Shouldn't THAT be MY choice?? I stay out of there as much as possible. I did discover a wonderful yarn shop in Rutland, VT. I walked in just to see what kind of yarn they had and I ended up staying an hour just 'visiting' with the knitters there and having a grand old time. I WILL be going back there!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i live in a small n. ga. town and luckly, have a nice lys. an english lady started it many years ago and recently sold to move back to england. 2 young,(mid 20's) bought it and they are delightful. one is a very accomplished knitter and will help you at any time. i took a class from them, trying to learn entrelac. got involved in other things and they tell me to come anytime and they'll help me. they even wound some skeins for me that i ordered over net. i have since purchased my own winder, etc. as i felt sorta guilty asking them. i do shop them first and have found several things less exp. there than on net. they are great. jo in ga


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ShayFaye, thanks for the heads up. I'll add it to our list of places. We have not been to FL with the RV yet. Last trip was to Disney with the kids in the mid 90's. 

Pemil, PM me and I will try to come up with a list. It might take me a while! We have been taking trips in the RV for going on 4 years. DH loves trains, especially steam. We made a deal. He gets to take me to see/ride all the trains he wants, but he has to stop at all the yarn shops along the way! He loves his socks, so will usually try to find a way to stop. If there is one close to a campground, we will take the truck, which we tow. It's soooo much easier that way. I will have to start searching my logs from our trips. For some reason, I can't remember the names of the shops we stopped at on our last trip to NC, VA, & PA. 

There are two in Frederick, MD, both nice. One is in an old log cabin, Extravaganza Yarns I think is the name, the other I can't remember the name of, but is in a tiny blue house on one of the side streets. One in Harrisburg, but I can't remember the name. 

I'll start looking this afternoon! I really need to call the chiropractor and do some laundry! I've been on here all morning. This sure is an addicting site.

Oh, and I've been to Knitting Addictions in NC also! Great people and selection!

Also a nice shop near Williamsburg, VA and near Front Royal VA. Will have to look that one up, I think it was just called the Knit Shop.


----------



## Grannie Annie (Apr 5, 2011)

I like my local yarn shop but am no longer able to go there as it is not handicapped accessible. I can understand as it is in a person's home but it is still very frustrating.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

There is a small shop about 14 miles from me (Tangles). Just starting out, I did buy some yarn and needles from this shop, then went to Wal-Mart to get some less expensive yarn for practice. Went back to the LYS (Tangles)for some help and the owner was in the shop all by herself knitting and watching a video. She acted like I was imposing on her time. Found another shop 15 minutes farther away (The Yarn Shop by Rainy Day Creations)and everyone there was so helpful and warm and friendly! Small business owners should remember that everyone who walks in the door for any reason is doing them a big favor, and not the other way around. I can buy yarn cheaper on the Internet, but will continue to buy from The Yarn Shop to support this business. There is no reason for me to return to Tangles since their inventory is smaller, anyway.


----------



## Yarn Farm (May 30, 2011)

I have an 1800's log cabin for a yarn shop. I feel everyone loves to come. We always have a wonderful time knitting and chatting. I have been in so many yarn shops and it feels like they just want to sell yarn not help nor does it feel relaxed in the shops. I guess it might be the cost of goods and shop rental. That would, put a pressure on you to sell. However, we need these shops for our American made business and goods.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I've heard this same statement from several different people in different parts of the country. It seems that store owners sometimes must forget how important public relations are! I will drive out of my way many miles to support the store owners who are nice. In fact there is one LYS very close to me who has lovely yarn and wonderful offerings but is such a snob to me that I won't buy from her any more. I go check out the new yarns at her store, then go order from the one further away who is nice. (And I used to be a really good customer - spent lots in her store and she doesn't seem to "get" it!)


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

vzd3642 said:


> I live in IL and we have a splendid knit shop in Herrin, IL. The owner (a man) helps us all and the knitters help each other. I love it.


How far is Herrin from Orland Park Illinois, sometimes my bff and I like to go on road trips. We have ok luck with the two shops close by but its hit or miss. Very expensive classes that we would love to take but they are so much money I'd rather spend it on yarn and read a book. We have felt in our travels that most shops have their little "groups" that they know well and its hard to become part of that. We quilt also and find the same to be true about quilt shops.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We travel, a lot, and I always try to find a LYS. Oregon, IL has a fantastic shop that caters to quilters and yarn crafters. It's called Stitch in Time. I had the opportunity to talk to the owner and she was very friendly and helpful. I had also visited a LYS in St Charles, IL. The one sales clerk was quite friendly, but the younger ones appeared to not care to deal with us of the older generation because they didnt' even say hi or ask if I needed any help. I didn't care for their yarn selections because most of what I saw was either sock yarn (a full room of it) or bulky. I didn't see any DK or worsted weight. It seems like the yarn shops I visit in larger cities and towns are less friendly than those located in rural towns, but it's harder to find yarn shops in rural areas.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I try to remember that LYS shop owners generally have to pay more for their yarn so aren't as likely to have wonderful deals, price-wise but offer much more lovely yarns than big national chain stores. Sometimes cheaper isn't always better! The LYS owners generally can offer elegant yarns that I can't touch and buy anywhere else! One of my LYS owners laughs and says that I just love to come in and fondle her yarn for a while before I buy. So true!!!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I live just outside Philadelphia, PA and I go to a LYS in Philadelphia called the Tangled Web. They are all really friendly and oh so helpful. I'm constantly looking at other shops, and I've found unfortunately that this open, caring treatment is not the norm.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

if you're ever in tampa, fl. area across the big bridge going to st. pete, go to the flying needle, i believe address is largo. you will find them in phone book. there are several really good shops in that area of fla. i just can't remember the names. some may have gone out of business in the last year or so. but flying needle is still going strone. was there in march. jo in ga


----------



## pruedi (Jun 29, 2011)

Along with others, I am sorry you have this problem with your yarn store. The reason I am addicted to knitting is my LYS and its owner and her staff. They make it a point to welcome customers as they come in and to thank them for coming by when they leave, even if nothing is purchased. I spend a lot of time there just sitting and knitting and talking. They are super willing to help each and every time I have a problem with my project. I do buy most of my yarn there, but they help even when I didn't. There are several yarn shops in my county and 2 craft shops with yarn. My choice is based on their proximity and the pleasure going there gives me. Sorry for the behavior of the folks in your LYS!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

I visited a yarn shop and was prepared to by pattern & yarn. The clerk with whom I had been chatting started in on a political "rant". I just happened to hold the opposing view. I cut the conversation short and walked out of the store empty handed. She lost a BIG sale. I can find that pattern / yarn elsewhere.

We have some shops here that are just plain "snooty". They consider baby yarn/patterns beneath them. YUCK!


----------



## capricorngrandma (May 21, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


THe yarn stores I go to here are usually very friendly, help with knitting problems, help you pick proper yarn. I am amazed that any store owner would be rude to her customers. Hopefully, this is not the only store you can go to.


----------



## haywire13 (Apr 29, 2011)

Same for me as well. I knit English, and apparently "throwing yarn" is a bad thing at one store. Another shop watched me like a hawk as if I was a shoplifter!!! Only one other shop (In Omaha) is left for me...and they seem super easygoing.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow this post has generated quite a lot of responses, I for one am glad that its not just me and bff we were starting to think we smelled or something. We think we are great fun and don't understand why most of the shops we visit in Illinois (or where ever we are)don't want to be nice to us or even appreciate the $100 or so dollars we just spent.


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

We used to have a local store with an abrasive owner but she went out of business. I go to Memory Hagler in Birmingham, Alabama. She has a policy that I love. You are welcomed to come and sit and knit any time the store is open. The only rule is that if someone else needs help and you know how to help them, you should.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

What a lovely rule! I'll have to remember that one if my ship ever comes in (and the dock hasn't crumbled) and I can open my own LYS!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I have two lys's and while one is more warehouse-like and less inclined to help on a walk-in, they do offer one-on-one instruction for a fee, and have a very good assortment of yarns of good quality. The other store is exceptionally good - less assortment of yarn but what they do have is high quality - and all staff are extremely helpful. That store is Yarn Forward in west Ottawa, ON, Canada. They have a second store but I have not been to the other one. They offer on-line sales and I have never been dissatisfied with any transaction.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i have 2 favorite shops i go to. the first is about a half hour away and is my fav, the staff is very helpful and don't try to hard sell you on anything, infact make a point of asking what you are looking for and if they don't carry it will order it for you! the owner even friended me on facebook!! they try to keep their prices competitive and are now carrying knit pick needles!! the second store is 5 minutes away in downtown stillwater mn, again very helpful and fun to go to, has beautiful locally made yarn, knitpick needles (which she started selling after i asked about them!) and has no problem steering you to ravelry for a pattern!! love that store! guess i'm lucky!!


----------



## PatB52 (Feb 21, 2011)

We had two LYS in our city. I had just become part of a group that knitted at one of them everyweek when it closed. I found the owners and staff to be very friendly there. We were all very sad to see it close. During our knitting sessions, several of the gals talked about how unfriendly the OTHER store was. I have even seen some really negative things about that store online. They are the only game in town now. The next closest one is about 50 miles away. I haven't been to the other store yet. One of our groups members said she would go to the other yarn store now only to see and feel the yarn and then would go home and order online.

Luckily, our knitting group has stayed together, meeting at a knitter-friendly bookstore in the same shopping plaza as the knitting store that closed was.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> Last year I went to Michaels for a particular yarn. A young fellow was stocking shelves. I asked if he knew where I could find it...his reply "lady this is summer and who needs yarn until winter" I told him that would be too late and we like to knit all year round. the knowledgeable lady retired and the young help had no interest, just doing a job , I guess!!


In that case I would have shot off a letter to Michaels and let them know that no matter if you do or do not knit,chroecht, or anyother projects it is best in that line of work to know just a bit about your porducts at least to know if you carry the items. I worked retail and I leanred to wing it a lot. I would love to work in a craft store but the problem would be doing the work I'd be doing the crafts. :thumbup: I know me. But anyway that is what I'd do. And that attitude needs to get a sock on it with some duct tape. No need for that at all. Imagine the shock they would have if they knew people work on Christmas all year long..


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Patocenizo
I live in Huntington Beach, Ca. What city do you live in? I've been to Suzoos and they are very nice, but hrs. are to limited.
Yarn & Needle on Magnolia only bought a few things there. Didn't feel comfortable enough to sit and ask for help there.
The best shop was in Anahiem, Ca. Christel's Yarn Shop, but it's been gone for years. Really miss Christel & Edith. Did you ever go to Christel's.

Maddie (knitwit42)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

As a former LYS owner I would like to say how sorry I am that those narrow minded people even own a yarn shop! It made me so angry and sad to see how they treated you and for what reason? It's awful. I sold knitting machines, but I am a hand knitter and I crochet (for about 45 years). Anyone and I mean ANYONE who came to my store was welcomed. I helped people with my yarns, their yarns, my needles, my machines and even their machines. A long time ago I learned 2 things. First, you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar and second a smile & a kind word goes a long way. I have to say that you don't have to like every person who comes through your door, but you never know who they know or maybe they have had just a bad time of it with other LYS who weren't so nice to them and they come in braced for a bad time. Sometimes people have to get to know each other more than one time to know whether or not they will like you or you them. But you NEVER conduct business in a manner as many of you have come across. On behalf of all the nasty knitting shops out the I am sorry. They never know who they missed out and who would have made a difference in their lives. 
(Steps off the soap box.)



jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> My local yarn shop is lovely (Manassas, VA) and the one in MIami, where I lived for a zillion years, was also wonderful. They gave suggestions and help when I asked for anything. Guess I was lucky. You certainly can't get any help at Michael's, WalMart, or AC Moore! Not that I've ever tried, but both those establishments are enormous, with many different departments and very few employees, most of whom are about 15 years old (and probably lucky to have a job).


Actually, the Michael's and AC Moore near me in Middletown, NY are very friendly places. I've gotten a great deal of help from folks there. Also, it seems that the customers are willing to chat (myself included) and help one another out.

We also have a home in WV, so I went to a LYS near marietta OH that was very friendly and helpful. I didn't need lessons or anything, but the salesperson was very helpful about my order of yarn and helping me figure out what I needed. I guess it's just a matter of personalities. Folks is folks everywhere and some are nice, some not.

Aluca


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

To Grandma Jan: 
Isn't it? She also has samples knitted, often with free patterns, around the shop and she will hand write a hat pattern for anyone on the spot. She carries a nice selection of pricey to very affordable yarns and her prices are fair. I don't expect her to match internet prices though. No matter what I am buying I always look for local stores that make me feel like I am back in a small town. May your ship come in swiftly.


----------



## dogorman53 (May 7, 2011)

Many of you should move to Cleveland . Fine Points make you feel as if you can move in. Their philosophy seems to be that if they are helpful, the customer will come back. Also, 'my' Michael's and Joann's has very helpful sales people.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


Oh My!! How stupid can they be. I probably would be thrown out to since I am a flicker. I tried to do continental, and found it very awkward. At least, for me. I knit very fast flicker style. I always say,"If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Ouch! Know what you mean. We had a wonderful one here that would help you with anything even if you brought in your own had spun yarn and need help with what you were knitting. That place was crowded with people all of the time and a very friendly place then the owners wanted to retire and sold the place and the new owners moved it about two blocks away. You can hardly fined it and the parking is horrible and if you do make it inside the place seems so cold and sterile. The two times I have gone there there has only been one other person besides myself. I was not made to feel welcome. They were nice enough when I asked a question but I know that they will not be in business for very long with all of the minuses against them. Too bad as we have already lost another yarn shop.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I had the same problem at my LYS and quit going there. Soon she closed up because most people made 1 trip there and never went back. The owners always seem to have a clique and these women are the only ones that get help or are made to feel welcome. If they are sitting knitting forget about asking questions. For those who have great shops, thank them for their kindness and help. Lucky you!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Knitwit28 said:


> I have a question- i'm a new knitter who as just paid $100 for classes (first set of 3 classes was $50 and second set of six was another $50). The shop owner is a doll and is very helpful but her yarn is pricey and she doesn't carry a lot of the colorful funky chunky yarns that I love. I've purchased about 6 balls of dif. types of yarn from her store in addition to a pair of needles, measuring tape, needle conversion plate and point protectors. But since I've began knitting I have found everything online much, much cheaper! We're talking almost half price AND in the weights/colors I love! Is it rude to continue to go to her store for help/lessons but get my supplies elsewhere?


I'd do both actually. I've gotten smaller amounts from a LYS when there was one around me. Then ordered larger amounts from places like Michaels or on-line. Retail shops have a lot of overhead that on-line distributors dont and if you only go for lessons, but don't purchase something there, you stand the chance that the store won't be able to cover their costs, would have to raise their prices on goods and classes and may go out of business. I know it's tough to spend more money, but I do like to support my local businesses in general and if I can, I do.


----------



## bettyscraft01 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am fortunate to say that I have a wonderful yarn shop in clinton, Tennessee. Friendly and always ready to help with questions and problems. took a class on making socks and it was great


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dogorman53, Cleveland where? I am about 30 miles from Cleveland Ohio, but I know there are many other Clevelands!


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just discovered my LYS and it's been there a year I'm told! LOL... anyway, In my area of WNY there is a yarn shop called The Dancing Goat, in Warsaw, NY. Very nice owner and very helpful as well. The yarn is pretty expensive but nice nonetheless. If you are in the area stop in!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Local Yarn Shop...I think


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

I will have to look into Never Enough Yarn. Haven't been there yet. Glad they have a good review.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

We have one yarn shop in our tri-county area and I agree, she is not real friendly. Usually when I go in there she has a bunch of old biddies knitting at a long table. You can hear them making comments about you as they work. I hate going in there. I too, tend to buy online for this reason. Her loss.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

We've only got one local yarn shop, which always looks lovely and extremely well-stocked but the owner is poker-faced all the time and seems not to want to engage in conversation. This, along with the extortionate prices, puts me off. I know people have to make a living but really, there are limits to what one can pay. Also, as soon as I enter the shop, staff immediately "pounce" on me and I hate that because I like to browse. So, I order online and am always satisfied with the yarn, the price and the excellent service.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess I've also been lucky. I've shopped for years in several of the Bucks County yarn stores in Pennsylvania and not only learned numerous tricks but made numerous friends. Even got asked to teach a couple of knitting classes in one of them. Don't give up on yarn stores. While I buy many yarns from Michaels, A C Moore etc. When it comes down to locating a pattern book for me the yarn store goes the extra yard. I now live in Delaware County and have started frequenting the only yarn store here. I have to say the yarn store gets friendlier and friendlier each time. Though she wasn't a warm and fuzzy person at the start. I think I wore her down.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> I guess I've also been lucky. I've shopped for years in several of the Bucks County yarn stores in Pennsylvania and not only learned numerous tricks but made numerous friends. Even got asked to teach a couple of knitting classes in one of them. Don't give up on yarn stores. While I buy many yarns from Michaels, A C Moore etc. When it comes down to locating a pattern book for me the yarn store goes the extra yard. I now live in Delaware County and have started frequenting the only yarn store here. I have to say the yarn store gets friendlier and friendlier each time. Though she wasn't a warm and fuzzy person at the start. I think I wore her down.


I think you have a good point here. Maybe I should try to "wear down" the owner of Tangles. Sometimes that really does work as people can be insecure and that can come off as stand-offish.


----------



## wandajoy (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm from Clinton, TN too. I think the yarn shop there is unfriendly. The owner turned her nose up at me because I didn't want to pay $5.00 for a pattern I knew I could get for free online. She was snobby with my friend too who was just learning to knit. She "smirked" when my friend asked what Ravelry was. I was really surprised. Couldn't believe she could afford to run customers off like that. Maybe she was having a "bad hair day". There were 4 of us that day and all 4 are avid knitters/crocheters. We haven't been back and we've spread the word.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, we do not have a yarn store where people sit and knit or crochet...so can't speak to that. But I will speak to the idea that most clerks are NO LONGER as friendly as they have been in t he past.. Very few seem glad to have a job. When thee are so many people who are looking for work ....and would feel very happy to have this sort of position...these gals are tossing it away. No wonder the big box stores are doing so well.


----------



## marlynek (Jun 10, 2011)

Just visited the Finger Lakes area in NY, stopped in "Finger Lake Fibers" in Watkins Glen, NY, and wish they had a place within an hour or even two of my house! The young lady working there could not have been nicer, even tho' it was obvious her yarns were beyond my reach ($), and she explained patterns in the magazine I did buy, and even gave me sample patterns for some of the knitted items on display. I would be willing to spend for the yarns, if only the store were nearby (cannot justify $50+ a skein when I might easily mess up the pattern), but had to give this place a plug!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I've visited 3 LYS's in the past couple of months and all three have been warm, friendly and accommodating. In the one closest to me the owners are always willing to help with a problem. In fact I have a shawl I've tried to work on for at least 5 years off and on. Each time I get messed up I take it in and Martha (you know who you are!) helps me get it back to a workable row and has never shown any frustration with my repeated mistakes. They have been in business for a good many years -- wonder why?


----------



## marlynek (Jun 10, 2011)

In my area, the "knitting expert" is just someone who runs one of the registers, and is annoyed if you try to get some help with a pattern or figure out what kind of yarn to buy (this is AC Moore). Don't think the big box stores are doing so well, just that their yarn is less costly, so more casual knitters will tend to go there.


SDKATE57 said:


> Unfortunately, we do not have a yarn store where people sit and knit or crochet...so can't speak to that. But I will speak to the idea that most clerks are NO LONGER as friendly as they have been in t he past.. Very few seem glad to have a job. When thee are so many people who are looking for work ....and would feel very happy to have this sort of position...these gals are tossing it away. No wonder the big box stores are doing so well.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Too late now, but you should have sent them a copy of your sales receipts with a note saying this is what they lost is sales because of their poor salesmanship.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

aknitter said:


> As a former LYS owner I would like to say how sorry I am that those narrow minded people even own a yarn shop! It made me so angry and sad to see how they treated you and for what reason? It's awful. I sold knitting machines, but I am a hand knitter and I crochet (for about 45 years). Anyone and I mean ANYONE who came to my store was welcomed. I helped people with my yarns, their yarns, my needles, my machines and even their machines. A long time ago I learned 2 things. First, you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar and second a smile & a kind word goes a long way. I have to say that you don't have to like every person who comes through your door, but you never know who they know or maybe they have had just a bad time of it with other LYS who weren't so nice to them and they come in braced for a bad time. Sometimes people have to get to know each other more than one time to know whether or not they will like you or you them. But you NEVER conduct business in a manner as many of you have come across. On behalf of all the nasty knitting shops out the I am sorry. They never know who they missed out and who would have made a difference in their lives.
> (Steps off the soap box.)
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU "AKNITTER" for your wonderful encouragement!!! You are the kind of lady we all wish we could meet!!! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

Just my 2 cents worth. Our LYS has beautiful,expensive yarn(some like $56.00 a skein. They are willing to help if you get the yarn there and I understand that but if you are not in the 'IN' group you feel like a sore thumb asking for help. I try to figure things out for myself before I give in and ask for help.


----------



## Catperson (Jun 12, 2011)

I live in Portland Oregon. We are lucky to have several yarn stores. Some are friendlier than others. The Naked Sheep is great, a range of yarns from very reasonable to spendy. Cheri is the BEST! Everyone who works there is very nice.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG, I don't have an LYS, but I have such a romantic vision of them, having read Friday Night Knitting Club and other such novels. My dreams have been dashed. 

I guess I will just continue to plague my online crafting friends!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

If any of you are in the Frederick County MD area, stop by Wendy's Knit Shop in Brunswick. It is a wonderful place to knit, buy yarn, meet people, and take classes. Her hours are somewhat variable, but she is definitely open every Friday, Saturday, and the first Sunday of the month. 
Brunswick is an old railroad town, so those DHs who love trains will have something to do while you shop. I just learned last night that she is also on Ravelry, and posts hours and sales and retreats there, too.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> The yarn store called "Ideas" in La Grange is a great store. It is in a Western suburb of Chicago. The teachers stay with you until you finish a project and don't charge for extra classes. They are so very helpful. Whenever I run into a problem I can visit and I don't have to purchase anything. They are very nice.
> 
> YarnLady


I agree. My Visa card was red hot when I visited. I'll definitely get back there the next rip to the Chicago area. I'd highly recommend that shop.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


That sounds like people just itching to go out of business!!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

bsaito said:


> OMG, I don't have an LYS, but I have such a romantic vision of them, having read Friday Night Knitting Club and other such novels. My dreams have been dashed.
> 
> I guess I will just continue to plague my online crafting friends!


Exactly, between the Friday Night Knitting Club and Debbie Macumber's books, I have this beautiful idea of yarn stores and dream of finding one someday. Unfortunately, Michaels just doesn't fit my dream.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > As a former LYS owner I would like to say how sorry I am that those narrow minded people even own a yarn shop! It made me so angry and sad to see how they treated you and for what reason? It's awful. I sold knitting machines, but I am a hand knitter and I crochet (for about 45 years). Anyone and I mean ANYONE who came to my store was welcomed. I helped people with my yarns, their yarns, my needles, my machines and even their machines. A long time ago I learned 2 things. First, you can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar and second a smile & a kind word goes a long way. I have to say that you don't have to like every person who comes through your door, but you never know who they know or maybe they have had just a bad time of it with other LYS who weren't so nice to them and they come in braced for a bad time. Sometimes people have to get to know each other more than one time to know whether or not they will like you or you them. But you NEVER conduct business in a manner as many of you have come across. On behalf of all the nasty knitting shops out the I am sorry. They never know who they missed out and who would have made a difference in their lives.
> ...


My thanks too AKnitter!!! Would you consider a branch shop in S. CA. I promise to come every day, work for yarn and drag in people off the streets to buy yarn.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a bad experience in my LYS here in Ohio. I had bought a set of pretty expensive DPNs and wanted to return (found I made a mistake in the size I needed). It never crossed my mind that there is a store in business today that would not allow a return on the following day with the receipt. It's about a 45 minute drive from my home. They were not willing to take them back -- not for cash, not for credit to credit card, and not for store credit. Not even exchange. Wouldn't take them back for ANY reason. They would sell me the size I needed but would not take back the ones I bought the day before. I said No, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yarns on First, Napa, CA, Yarn Deli, Redlans, Ca and Two Sisters & Ewe, La Mesa, CA all are wonderful and friendly. Do know I wouldn't shop in yarn sties in Palo Alto due to snobbish behavior.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I could be tempted jayabee. It just so bothers me when I hear stories like this that burns my blood. How dare they treat a potential customer as if they were 'different' because they knit differently. Maybe if they had been more kind and more patient it would have paid off. Now they have cut off their noses. EVERY sale is a worthwhile sale, whether they are buying a crochet hook or some designer yarn. The person who buys the crochet hook is every bit as important as the person who buys the designer yarn. Each person who walks in, in need of knitting support is not only a potential customer, but might also have something to offer to others who are there. Even beginners can teach someone who has been knitting for years something new. This just so struck a nerve for me. I guess I really miss my old store a lot more than I realized. 



jayabee said:


> swtpeapati said:
> 
> 
> > aknitter said:
> ...


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes! I've found that, too. They don't have time for you until you walk up to the cash register. A friend of mine, also a knitter, has had that same experience. 

That said, I have found a wonderful knitting shop in Pleasanton CA -- Knit This, Purl That! They're always helpful when I walk in with a project and a scrunched up face for help. So even though this store is out of my way and takes much longer to get to, it's where I go. They have fabulous yarns and I don't feel invisible!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Grannie Annie said:


> Don't mean to appear stupid but what is LYS? Can you tell me where in Apple Valley I can find this store. I'm just an hour south of the cities.


LYS = local yarn store


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Two Yarn Shops in my area, actually not in the same town as me, about a 45 minute ride from home...well, one is so friendly, and you feel like you're visiting family, the gentleman who owns the shop greets you with a friendly hello, and is right there if you need anything. The other shop is not so friendly, (though I was greeted on a friendly note by a sweet girl there when I signed up for a sock making class) but had gone in to buy yarn & take a "scheduled" sock class, and was told it was canceled, (I had signed up early, they had my name & cell #) never got a call about the cancellation, and overheard 2 other employees complaining who was going to teach me & my friend who had also signed up. We felt like they were mocking us. So what did we do? We put back our yarn, and politetly left and never went back......There is a very "snooty" aire about that store...
The shops are in the Lafayette, LA area.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

The local yarn shop has been very helpful and friendly to me. I only wonder how to get to be in the "In Group" that meets and knits together in the shop. Problem is that their hours of operation and the distance to get there makes it hard for me to shop there. I would love to have a place to go and knit and visit and learn with other knitters. Online will still be my choice of shopping.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to have a LYS but the owner considered it to be her personal stash and knit up all the best yarns hunging the finished items around the shop. There was never enough of her yarn left for customers to knit a sweater (two balls of this colour, two balls of that colout). When she went out of business she left a nasty note on the door berating the townspeople for their lack of support for her business.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


That is awful. I would make sure that this gets around to the public somehow.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Noble Knits was a bit that way. They didn't stay in business long here in SoCal. $5 for a shrug pattern kind of turned me off. Also, I'm kind of funny because I want all my yarns already made into skeins and machine-washable and -dryable. I sense a lot of LYS's are kind of snobby and don't cater to a real person.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

sure wish we had a nice store like that here. the yarn department at walmart gets smaller and smaller. less than half an aisle long now
Jane


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

To Jane A.
I have found the same with the Wal-Mart stores here in the city - I wonder why this is? Any idea?


----------



## rtricola (Feb 11, 2011)

We have several LYS's in the Twin Cities. I've been to most of them. Only two of them were really rude and not at all helpful. I did recently purchase online, though, both a Royal Ball Winder and a Swift to use with yarns that I buy online. If I buy the yarn at one of the LYS's, they will wind it into a ball for me, but I'd feel odd to ask them to wind yarn I didn't purchase at their store. I don't even know if they would do it, but it would be good customer service if they did. I still purchase a lot of yarn at my favorite LYS, but, like I said, if I purchase it online, I wind it myself. Besides, my granddaughters love to use the yarn winder. Stay away from the rude people. They don't deserve your business.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Wal-Mart is getting rid of all crafts....which I don't understand since they were the ones that put all the mom and pop shops out of business by selling at such a discount that small stores could not compete.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Joanie 5 said:


> Re: you never know who will spend the most. My husband sold new cars for a while. One day a very scruffy looking older man came into the dealership, no one bothered to greet him, they just ignored him so my husband got up and started talking to the man. Lo and behold he bought an expensive car and paid cash for it. Never judge a book by its cover!!


We've learned that well in Seattle. Microsoft millionaires can sometimes be confused with the homeless if you judge by their looks/dress!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I ran into this attitude years ago with needlepoint stores. Always felt like I wasn't good enough to be helped. I also get the feeling when in some LYS that the ladies who are busy knitting and talking don't want to be disturbed answering "dumb" questions.


----------



## RRR (May 23, 2011)

I guess I'm in good hands. Two local yarn shops plus a Hobby Lobby and the people are frendly at all three places. Will go out of their way to help you .
RRR


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Dear Steps : )
Thank you for your apology for the "rude" LYS's. I thought only one or two people would reply to my expereince. I was so surprised at the response. It makes me sad but also glad that there are many great LYS's as well.....Appleblossom


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Appleblossm, I sorry to hear about your bad experience at your local yarn shop. I too have experienced this with the one in my local area. No one should be treated as if they are imposing or are not as experienced when they come to these small shops. I have found that the yarn is expensive and also the proprietors are snobish. I teach at Joann's and where not everyone has a Joann's close to them maybe there is a Michael's or Cratwarehouse which can serve the same purpose. Good teachers are able to work with any skill level and find what works well for there students or the student will be come disenchanted and not want to crochet, knit or whatever the craft might be. Good luck and I hope that this doesn't happen to you again!


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Thanks, I will check out one of those classes....


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

: ) too funny and so true for the Seattle area, I live nearby....


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

No Have no idea why. makes me sad. We have a new Hobby Lobby but too far away for me to get to. Jane


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I felt that way about one LYS I used to go to. The owner was friendly but the atmosphere was not friendly. I stopped going there because whenever I went there it didn't have what I needed and there was no place to park. I had asked them to order an item for me and never received it. Nor did they respond to any of my e-mails. I found another LYS that has a friendly atomsphere, always has what I need and if they don't have what I'm looking for, they order it for me, call me when it arrives and holds it for me to pick up. The people there are always willing to help you.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

tattinganna,

Your shop reminds me of the shop in Colorado Springs that I worked in part-time. Employees were always eager to help out, give tips and suggestions and even suggest classes that would help their craft. I am so happy that you are there for people and are kind and welcoming. That means so much, especially to novice knitters that mey feel intimidated to begin with! Oh, and I LOVE the name of your shop! Excellent!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Grannie Annie said:


> Don't mean to appear stupid but what is LYS? Can you tell me where in Apple Valley I can find this store. I'm just an hour south of the cities.


LYS=Local Yarn Store


----------



## widget (Jun 29, 2011)

Appleblossom , I'm sorry to hear your LYS owner is not friendly. It's not the first time I've he ard such a complaint! In our town we are fortunate to have a small, friendly yarn shop packed with wonderful yarn. This past weekend


----------



## widget (Jun 29, 2011)

Appleblossom , I'm sorry to hear your LYS owner is not friendly. It's not the first time I've he ard such a complaint! In our town we are fortunate to have a small, friendly yarn shop packed with wonderful yarn. This past weekend there was a shop hop along the 91 corridor, and I must say all the shops were welcoming and helpful.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I have several yarn shops available close to home. One I wouldn't go back to for anything! The woman that owns it is one of those nasty ones. Two others are wonderful! You can get help just about anytime you need it. My lastest discovery is a shop that sells yarns that they buy from other places going out of business. So, it's usally about 1/2 price! I go there to knit on Tuesday nights and always have a blast!


----------



## sriser (May 16, 2011)

I have two really nice friendly yarn stores near me. I visit both of them frequently (sort of bad for my wallet). The owner of a retail business particularly a craft sort of store is really foolish not to be nice to everyone. They seem not to know where their business comes from.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

this is true for me also,i took a class bought yarn pattern ect and kept going back ..I took some friends and was quickly pushed aside for the people out of town ..so i never went back .took my buisness elsewere and the netx shop was always delighted to see me and my friends !!! ...snobs who lost buisness and now have a bad rep.who needs them.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

It is the owner that is the rude and brisk person in the store. So sad or I would take up your suggestion.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

This is priceless. I just went to the web site of one of the stores I posted about earlier where I even sent an e-mail to the owner to tell her about the salespeople who wouldn't wait on me -- the store is closed! Wonder why???????????????


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't read every page so this may have been posted already:

I remember seeing a link on some knitting site that offers a spot for reviews on yarn stores, all over the country. If anyone knows where it is, maybe some posts would be in order. I'm sure the store owners know the site I'm talking about. Maybe some should get an earful and also praise. 

Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Karen,
I am another Chicago area Karen. Please tell me where your LYS is located. I would love to visit while I am off school for the summer.
Karen


Bucketknitter said:


> My local yarn store is great--the owner is very friendly and helpful, sends out informative e-mails, has a large comfy circle of sitters and knitters (or crocheters). The people who come there to knit and share remind me of this group. They even have scheduled group walks to get the kinks out from sitting and knitting too long!! I feel fortunate to have such a great shop about 10 minutes from my house!!!
> 
> Karen


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

We have two yarn stores here in my small town, one a small chain store and one independently owned. I have to say that each and every person that works in them are really nice, friendly and helpful. I feel sorry for those of you who have problems.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow....I was going to post a new topic, but I'll just jump in here instead. I'm out of town at present, was here a few months ago & located a LYS with a 'friendship table'for anyone who chose to drop by.Since I needed a place to "hang out" for a couple of hours this afternoon, I decided I would go there to knit & chat.I walked in a stranger,but didn't stay that was for very long, was welcomed heartily, asked if I needed help with anything, folks wanted to know what I was working on, etc. One woman even insisted on sharing a snack with me, I was informed about the current sales/new yarn/trunk show & made to feel quite part of the gathering. Oddly, they never asked my name.On the down side of this, the yarn in the shop was sooooo incredibly expensive that I couldn't even justify purchasing 2 skeins for socks or a single skein of Italian "bling-laden" specialty yarn from the trunk show (at 20% off which would have been $47!!)to mix with other yarns for a very wonderful friend's holiday scarf. Yet, some of the regulars were buying $100+ kits for shawls, afghans, & not giving it a 2nd thought. I'd support a LYS if I could find one near where I live & that would charge reasonable prices.I'm near AC Moore, Michael's, & JoAnn's....that's it. I suppose we can't have it all, huh?


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

This is for the ladies who have had negative experiences with the Lys stores; you might want to drop them an email in Belgium. they speak many languages. Here is the address:

LYS YARNS NV
Staatsbaan 198
9870 Zulte - Belgium

Tel : (32) 09/338 57 57
Fax : (32) 09/388 65 43

E-mail : [email protected]

Sales Manager : Peter Bauwens

E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## bonzi70 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Appleblossom, I love our LYS. Knit Unique. Clean,comfortable to sit in, friendly. Loads of yarn n books, good prices. Table n chairs 4 eating. About 15 on knit night. We have tons of fun. All ages n everyone knits a different way. There is no wrong way, whatever u do is great. go twice a week, Tues nights n Fri afternoons. AWESOME!!!! If ever in Logan Ut check it out. You won't b disappointed. (on main st.)
Bonzi70


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen such response to a post before. Wow. You've really struck a nerve.

I have two independent yarn shops within reasonable driving distance. One is operated by lovely, helpful, and friendly people who do understand that if they are nice to their customers the customers will not only come back but will also tell their friends how great the shop is. 

The other LYS, as I've mentioned in earlier threads, seems to be haunted by a group of regulars who sit knitting by the entrance, eyeball everyone who comes in, and who talk in very loud voices about all sorts of personal issues. Needless to say, even though that shop is closer to me, I avoid it. 

Having sung the praises of my favorite shop, however, I must agree that their yarns, while lovely, are very expensive. I take a class from time to time and buy yarn from them for those projects, but most of my yarn purchases these days are online or from the craft stores, which are now stocking some nicer yarns. Needles, though, come from the websites of the LYS. 

Hiss boo to all LYS owners who are snooty and condescending and three cheers for the friendly ones who value their customers.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

andietom said:


> I don't think I've ever seen such response to a post before. Wow. You've really struck a nerve.
> 
> I have two independent yarn shops within reasonable driving distance. One is operated by lovely, helpful, and friendly people who do understand that if they are nice to their customers the customers will not only come back but will also tell their friends how great the shop is.
> 
> ...


That should read websites OR the LYS.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree with with you...however, I have found a great place here in Spokane, WA...Paradise Fibers...truly a knitter's paradise. They also have supplies for spinning and weaving! Huge selection and great help from all employees...they even looked yarns/patterns up on the web for me during a recent visit. They may not be local to you...but check them out: paradisefibers.net - 1-888-320-7746 - 225 W Indiana Avenue, Spokane, WA 99205.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

kdanielewicz said:


> Hi Karen,
> I am another Chicago area Karen. Please tell me where your LYS is located. I would love to visit while I am off school for the summer.
> Karen
> 
> ...


It's in Arlington Heights--I don't get there as often as I would like, but it's great when I do.

Karen


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

This shop was just showcased in a knitting newsletter I got the other day. Next time I visit WA I'll have to look it up.



sholen said:


> I agree with with you...however, I have found a great place here in Spokane, WA...Paradise Fibers...truly a knitter's paradise. They also have supplies for spinning and weaving! Huge selection and great help from all employees...they even looked yarns/patterns up on the web for me during a recent visit. They may not be local to you...but check them out: paradisefibers.net - 1-888-320-7746 - 225 W Indiana Avenue, Spokane, WA 99205.


----------



## gramj (Mar 21, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I have one lys about 25 minutes away from me, with the most disagreeable owner. She is rude, and I definitely feel like I am intruding on a private club when I go in there....so I don't! I would prefer to limit my in-store shopping to the few trips a year that I can take to Patternworks. They are about an hour and a half from me, but when I go there, I don't want to leave! Everyone is so friendly and helpful. That is probably why I spend a little more money, and order my yarn and supplies from Patternworks in between school vacations!


You need to come to KnitPickings in Plaistow, NH. It is on Rt. 125. Lovely owner (almost a one-woman show) who has wonderful yarns, gives classes, and is generally, very helpful. I am in there at least once a week -- even when I am not in class! I highly recommend it. Send me a PM and I will try to give you directions from where you are. You will not regret a visit there . . .


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

start your own group in your town. there's one group here that meets at a local church on sat., one at the sn. center. these i know about, but may be others as we have a "church on every corner", as they say about southern towns in the bible belt. also, we can go to our lys anytime, but they have groups also, one during the day and one on an evening. bet there are others in your town that would love to be in a group. put an announcement in yourlocal paper, on any bulletin boards or most churches would be happy to announce it for you. good luck. racso


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Think some lys owners may open a yarn store hoping to be able to get a lot of knitting done while making money selling yarn. Both, however, take time and energy and resolve. Not a good combination if one is not able to seperate from one's knitting and not feel just a little resentment.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have run into this in other specialty shops. I went into a QUILT shop looking for shears... and she thought I ment material for making curtains.. I told her that shears were specific scissors for material only.. and that I thought I was in a quilt shop and anyone working in a quilt shop should know this... of course I didn't get nasty to her until she was rude and nasty to me first.. second of all I had to drive over a hour to her shop.. guess what she only had those cheap orange handled scissors too.. I told her she really needed to do her home work if this shop was going to work out... wow that feels good to get that off my chest...LOL and I have never gone back.. I frequent a few smaller ones where the shop owners are very helpful and nice.. I got my pair of shears and I love them...


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

do unto others as you would have them do unto you. sounds like you were involved in a miscommunication that could have been avoided by either side. too bad neither of you stopped and turned the tide.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Weeel I tell you my experience with the lys. He the assistant was most unhelpful. Even told people not to buy acrilic (hope i spelt it right) yarn. But the owner was v helpful. So now I wait for her to serve me


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! I hope yarn shop owners are reading this, Mine, Stitching memories in Portage, Michigan gave me this address and a couple of sites for free patterns when I just could not find a pattern for what I wanted at the time. 
How can people expect to stay in business with that kind of attitude? Take a hint from a local coffee shop ...I have never opened the door there without hearing "Welcome to Biggbee's...Good Morning" 
Sometime the ladies in mine are winding yarn with a swift and a ball winder or knitting but I have never not been offered help and then left alone to browse to my heart's content. 
Joan8060


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

At our one and only official "craft store" most of the women have no clue what the things are in the store. They know what fabric is, they know what knitting is --- don't know if they know how to do it....you get past the first two rows and they have know clue what stamping products are, jewelry, flowers, It's a hoarders' paradise.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi sdkate,
Hi, I have already replied once to this topic, but after reading your message I had to write again. I cant believe the amount of unhelpful sales people you are all getting. In my small town we have 2 very small craft stores and the staff are all knowledgeable and helpful. I think you should all move here!!
:lol:


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

There is no LYS anywhere around here, and I mean within 165 miles (that I know of). I could order from the Internet, or from a woman I know who raises her own sheep and spins her own yarn, in addition to ordering from mills. I knit constantly to supply the domestic-abuse shelter with afghans and to make prayer shawls for our church. I seldom have to buy yarn because the church stash is enormous. One store 45 miles away is a chain craft store, where there is a small selection of acrylic yarns and the clerks are always pleasant and helpful to deal with though not all of them know much about knitting. It is hard to imagine having a selection of good and friendly stores to choose from. 

This message is just to remind those in more urban places how grateful they can be to have choices and help.


----------



## haywire13 (Apr 29, 2011)

Try Personal Threads on the corner of Cass and Dodge (where they meet in west O.


----------



## haywire13 (Apr 29, 2011)

GET ME OUTTA THE US! I'l love to move to England, France, Italy, even South America.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My LYS in Las Vegas is called Wooly Wonders and the owner Joyce is a sweetheart.. I just started going to their Thursday night knitting get togethers... and you don't have to buy yarn from them to join or knit.. and everyone is there to help everyone else. It's a great comfy place and I know it will become my knitting home..
There is another in town which I have heard good things but haven't been.
In Florida Great Balls of Yarn in Aventura is a really nice place.. but you have to buy something to get "real" help..

I think some owners of Yarn shops become snobby cause they are surrounded by such beautiful things... that it goes to their heads!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

haywire13 said:


> GET ME OUTTA THE US! I'l love to move to England, France, Italy, even South America.


GET ME OUT TOO.. AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH KNITTING.. even though LYS in other countries are phenomenal!!!!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

sholen said:


> I agree with with you...however, I have found a great place here in Spokane, WA...Paradise Fibers...truly a knitter's paradise. They also have supplies for spinning and weaving! Huge selection and great help from all employees...they even looked yarns/patterns up on the web for me during a recent visit. They may not be local to you...but check them out: paradisefibers.net - 1-888-320-7746 - 225 W Indiana Avenue, Spokane, WA 99205.


Hi Sholen--I ordered my Hiya Hiya interchangeables from Paradise Fibers online and have been really pleased with their service. I'm green with envy that you can claim them as a local shop!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

dollymama2,
I live in Lafayette, too. Jason's is about 5 minutes from my home and you're correct, he is super friendly and helpful. 

I was looking for 20" circular bamboo needles (I didn't like the 16" or 24" ones that I had for making scarves), so he researched his suppliers and found all of the sizes that I wanted. Any time I find a new item in a magazine, he will order it for me. I've taken several of his classes and also have often attended his Sunday afternoon teas. Maybe we've met and don't even know it. Ha.

His selection of yarn, books and supplies cannot be beat. Do you get his monthly newsletter? If not, just give him your e-mail address and be amazed. 

You're right about the other shop. Before Jason opened, I shopped and knitted there a few times. There is such a difference in the attitude and atmosphere. If you're not in her special clique, she treats you differently.

Hope we can meet one day.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Try Bishop California!!!


----------



## TitiSyd (Feb 17, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


I have to agree with you!! I've yet to find a yarn shop that is friendly and wants to be helpful! Maybe its my location?? I've lived here for over 30 yrs and have Knitted longer than that. I have always thought the shops should be alot like this forum!!! Willing to help and teach what they know! I guess I would not mind paying for the high priced yarn and a few lesson if they had been nicer!


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm afraid that I agree with those who have found snobby, rude yarn shops. Made to feel like I was interrupting something or had walked into someone's private home by mistake. If you hate people, a shop is a funny way to make a living. Happily, here and there, there are fun shops with people who are knowledgable and enjoy being helpful. Life is too short, that's all I know.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been knitting over 30 years and 9 out of 10 yarn shops are not friendly and no one smiles.


----------



## Jami (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in Chicago and go to Loopy Yarns downtown. They are super nice, a huge selection of yarns and if you need help with anything, pattern, stitch, yarn substitution or specialty yarn they are more than willing to assist. I will continue to support them because we have very few decent shops for such a large city. If you are ever in town I would highly recommend a visit but plan on staying awhile.

Jami


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

My local yarn store was created in paradise. It's the Yarn Barn of Kansas. Wondeful people, great classes, fantastic yarns and supplies. They offer help to anyone who needs it at any time; no need to have purchased yarn or tools there. I am so sorry to hear that anyone has a negative experience in their LYS.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Kaydee said:


> I have also found that in yarn stores too. I am not sure why. Sometimes when the ladies are sitting in thier chairs knitting away, you get a feeling that you are intruding in thier lives. I am sorry that it has to be that way but I found that in most yarn stores.. what are they afraid of?
> Kathie in Fl.


I found that at a yarn store in Boca. I did feel as if I were left out and what's more no one was anxious to include me in their klatch. BUT, when I started talking to them, they were much friendlier and actually had helpful suggestions.

Other than there, however, it seems to me that knitters, and especially owners of knit shops are extraordinarily friendly and positive people and always willing to spend individual time to help.
Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Good for you!
Billie


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

Just wanted to add my two cents worth. I have found a very similar experience at a yarn shop (where I've dropped a few dollars) nearby. Its as if they don't want you there. I no longer go there and buy at Jo Anns, AC Moore and places like that and if I run into a problem I either figure it out after a while, or I shall ask for help here. This is just the right place and appears the most helpful. I've already learned so much bu reading your trials and tribulation. Thank you all!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I know things are rough right now in the USA, we do have our problems, but nothing we can't give up! I know, I feel like you do from time to time, but we are still the greatest country and worth fighting for. Even if we have to knit and purl our way through it!


----------



## sararose (Mar 11, 2011)

Will somebody please tell me how to introduce myself. I cannot find the link except what is already there!! Please tell me hoe to do this.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

sararose said:


> Will somebody please tell me how to introduce myself. I cannot find the link except what is already there!! Please tell me hoe to do this.


Did you set up a profile yet? If you have not yet done that, just go to "My profile" and fill out all of the info and there you can introduce yourself. It will show you what to do.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

I am English but married to an American and now living in the USA. I dont think things are any tougher here than most other countries in the world. Everywhere is going through a tough time. Yes, the USA is a great country and i am pleased to be living here, but I also think the UK is a great country too.


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh Appleblossom, wish you could live in the Twin Cities. We have so many yarn shops and so few are unfriendly. My problem is they are so friendly and helpful, I feel obligated to supporting them, hence, my very large stash of yarn, beads and fabric. Hope your next experience will be better.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

hare said:


> I am English but married to an American and now living in the USA. I dont think things are any tougher here than most other countries in the world. Everywhere is going through a tough time. Yes, the USA is a great country and i am pleased to be living here, but I also think the UK is a great country too.


I am with you all the way. I have always wanted to go to England and the rest of the British Isles. I'm half Irish, Scots and Dutch in heritage. I have always felt a very strong pull, or passion toward my ancsestery there. I feel for you that you have to be away from your native country. I am so glad we are allies. I hope you can visit your country soon! :-D


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

Thanks so much. I am bound to have a good experience with all the well wishes. : )


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

smile.......


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

OK, enough is enough, we now all know about the good, the bad and the ugly of some LYS's.....now we can focus on the good and joy of knitting because with or without a good yarn store, it sounds like we are all loving the process!! Appleblossom, "the grand can of worms opener"!!! : )


----------



## anitak (Feb 7, 2011)

There is an online source that has a lot of nice sales almost every week. Here is the link...
http://www.joanns.com 
You can also google yarn and there are lots of other sites that come up. I remember when I was younger, almost a hundred years ago, there was a store named "Super Yarn Mart". It housed so many different types and weights of yarns. It was a knitter's and/or crocheter's dream. The employees were extremely helpful and you could find them all over the store offering assistance and suggestions to the customers. And the ridiculous issue of charging for answering a question...they were just pleased that someone was still interested in the craft!!


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

We travel all over the country and I look for yarn shops wherever we land, usually for a week or less. I have found a wonderful shop in Naples, FL called Knitting with Nancy, another one in Bakersfield, CA which was outstanding (ABC's of Creative Pursuits). Cannon Beach, Oregon has one called Coastal Yarns. I will post every friendly and helpful LYS I find if anybody's interested as we travel full time in our motorhome across the states.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> We do not have a "yarn shop" in my area. I have to travel about 1 hour to find one. Yes the owner is kind of nasty, I think perhaps she feels as though I was getting an extra class without paying for it. Ahh, her loss. I told her how I felt and would not be returning, plus, I will not be telling my friends where she is. She wanted me to pay for the lesson I just got, I told her not a lesson just simple a question answered and no extra lesson. Word of mouth will kill a business when the service is not good. Hope you find another one soon..


i'd be telling everyone i could find exactly where she is so that they wouldn't have to endure the same treatment


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

try Hill Country Weavers on South Congress in Austin, TX. 
excellent selection of yarns, books, supplies and help - friendly even to my husband who mainly just stood around and talked with people though after several trips there, is finding his way around and is picking up yarns to suggest to me.


----------



## bettyscraft01 (Jun 29, 2011)

sorry to hear that. I have been there and never had a bad experience. she is usually really friendly and had stopped and talked to me. She has even told me about raverty and several other sites.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

There is no "Yarn Shop" by me. I have always wanted to go in and browse in one. I guess I'm a dreamer, because I thought the "Yarn Shop" would be like in Debbie Macomber's books. A fun friendly place to go. Why have a public place where people can meet and spend time there, if your not friendly.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Wish we could post a yea and nay page for all the yarn shops we have mentioned. Woudl help those of us who travel.
I forgot to mention Wildflower in Manhattan, KS
The owner is a designer as well and her patterns can be found in national books. I spent two hours shopping while my friend and husband were entertained by a lady who was covering the shop whilst the owner was at TNNA.
Great place.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been to the Yarn Barn in Kansas......and I love it. I left with their catalog, which is great, but wish I were close enough to stop in and shop....TN is a long drive!


----------



## kazza44p (May 5, 2011)

My LYS in Longwood, Orlando is called KNIT and is run by Marney who is the most helpful doll of a woman. I have bought lots of yarn there and always feel welcome to sit and knit and have a coffee.

I have since moved 100 miles away and the vibe at the LYS is completely different. As one knitter said earlier it has an elite snobby vibe. Once I got up to having spent a couple hundred dollars there I felt I had earned/paid for my right to pop in and ask questions. I was quietly taken aside and told that all the ladies sitting around knitting had bought all their yarn there and so the retailers were happy to spend any amount of time with them. 

I had just bought a crochet lesson for $20 per hour and a book for $12.95 and had brought out some projects that I had quick questions on (not made with their yarn). Also reminded that I had gone overtime on my lesson.Goodness I returned with 12 balls yarn from Italy last month when I heard that I was going to be a Grandmother and I am still knitting through them.

I even popped in one Saturday and they had food out for some celebration. I sat in one empty chair around the table and was told it was occupied, moved to the next was told it was occupied! I felt very uncomfortable.
I had questions on a baby sweater THEIR yarn this time, I was advised quickly what to do and left. No offer to join the Clicky group for a bite at all.
I have all my receipts together from there and I am going back to confront them on this. A couple of the women seem to be gradually thawing out but I am going to speak to them about it and about the comments on this forum.

My father was a very successful retailer, the people loved him, he was so popular and so accessable... People need a warm and fuzzy feeling from their LYS or we stay home and buy online or at Michaels.

Good Luck Everybody.

I really think we should all say something though...
And I will definitely be giving Marny a hug at KNIT in Orlando.
Cheers Karen


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

My nearest yarn store aside from Wal Mart is three hours drive away from me. One reason I do not knit/crochet too much. lol now Canadian mail strike..online is no good for me as I like to visually see and feel the yarns. So Guess I have to concern with customer service.


----------



## HelenKnitter (Jun 30, 2011)

I know exactly what you are saying. I spent a lot of money in a wool shop where I live in the north of Scotland. No matter what I went in for, the "ladies" in there always spoke to me like I was stupid. One day I asked for a specific pattern to be ordered and was told that it was only suitable for experienced knitters. I have only been knitting for 40 years! Asked how long she had been knitting for. I tried to return a ball of extra wool, wouldnt give me a refund or an exchange for something else even though I had the receipt. Never heard of that one before. I insisted on a credit note and when she finally labouriously wrote it out, I shredded it up into little pieces and told her I would never spend another single penny in her shop. Told her that I was sick of her and her staffs rude and superior attitude and that I would never shop in her store again and would tell all my friends. Then I found out that a lot of my pals were already boycotting it. It closed down recently but opened up as another wool shop. Went in today to check it out but when I discovered it was the same woman running it I walked straight back out.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

So sorry you had this horrible expereince. How sad for the shop keeper! She is the one missing out on an opportunity to turn each potential customer into a lifelong customer and even a friend. It is her loss. I hope we can all just give different shops a chance and when we find a good one, tell them how great they are and post them on this forum.Happy Knitting to you!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

HelenKnitter said:


> I know exactly what you are saying. I spent a lot of money in a wool shop where I live in the north of Scotland. No matter what I went in for, the "ladies" in there always spoke to me like I was stupid. One day I asked for a specific pattern to be ordered and was told that it was only suitable for experienced knitters. I have only been knitting for 40 years! Asked how long she had been knitting for. I tried to return a ball of extra wool, wouldnt give me a refund or an exchange for something else even though I had the receipt. Never heard of that one before. I insisted on a credit note and when she finally labouriously wrote it out, I shredded it up into little pieces and told her I would never spend another single penny in her shop. Told her that I was sick of her and her staffs rude and superior attitude and that I would never shop in her store again and would tell all my friends. Then I found out that a lot of my pals were already boycotting it. It closed down recently but opened up as another wool shop. Went in today to check it out but when I discovered it was the same woman running it I walked straight back out.


Wow! This is beyond rude. I guess I'm just lucky not to have had problems with the local people I deal with. I just wish I could afford to get all my yarn from them but that's not in my budget. I wouldn't be able to do much knitting if I had to spend a huge amount of money every time I wanted to make something. I try to get things at my lys whenever I can though.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

anitak said:


> There is an online source that has a lot of nice sales almost every week. Here is the link...
> http://www.joanns.com
> You can also google yarn and there are lots of other sites that come up. I remember when I was younger, almost a hundred years ago, there was a store named "Super Yarn Mart". It housed so many different types and weights of yarns. It was a knitter's and/or crocheter's dream. The employees were extremely helpful and you could find them all over the store offering assistance and suggestions to the customers. And the ridiculous issue of charging for answering a question...they were just pleased that someone was still interested in the craft!!


Also. there is a fabulous online store called www.webs.com. They have every kind and brand of yarn known to man. They also discount it and They have patterns as well. Try it, it's a blast. Also, they carry all knitting needles and crochet hooks of every kind. Have fun!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> anitak said:
> 
> 
> > There is an online source that has a lot of nice sales almost every week. Here is the link...
> ...


I have ordered things from WEBS and have been happy with everything--and they have the best tracking system for your order of any web site around!!

Karen


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

HelenKnitter said:


> I know exactly what you are saying. I spent a lot of money in a wool shop where I live in the north of Scotland. No matter what I went in for, the "ladies" in there always spoke to me like I was stupid. One day I asked for a specific pattern to be ordered and was told that it was only suitable for experienced knitters. I have only been knitting for 40 years! Asked how long she had been knitting for. I tried to return a ball of extra wool, wouldnt give me a refund or an exchange for something else even though I had the receipt. Never heard of that one before. I insisted on a credit note and when she finally labouriously wrote it out, I shredded it up into little pieces and told her I would never spend another single penny in her shop. Told her that I was sick of her and her staffs rude and superior attitude and that I would never shop in her store again and would tell all my friends. Then I found out that a lot of my pals were already boycotting it. It closed down recently but opened up as another wool shop. Went in today to check it out but when I discovered it was the same woman running it I walked straight back out.


CHEERING YOU ACTIONS!!! YOU GO GIRL!!! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

mamahen said:


> dollymama2,
> I live in Lafayette, too. Jason's is about 5 minutes from my home and you're correct, he is super friendly and helpful.
> 
> I was looking for 20" circular bamboo needles (I didn't like the 16" or 24" ones that I had for making scarves), so he researched his suppliers and found all of the sizes that I wanted. Any time I find a new item in a magazine, he will order it for me. I've taken several of his classes and also have often attended his Sunday afternoon teas. Maybe we've met and don't even know it. Ha.
> ...


I hope I can meet you both. I was in Lafayette Monday & Tuesday, but did not know there was a wonderful yarn shop there. I stayed in the hotel and knitted while DH was on a job in Abbeville. Love your city and the culture.

Sandy


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

When I was on vacation this summer, my SIL took me to a nice yarn shop in Gainesville, FL. They did't open until early afternoon the day we went, but they were very nice and had some very nice yarns. They had a very good selection of beaded and sequin yarns. I'd happily return there any time. 
I think we should all remember to ask our fellow forum members whether there is a nice LYF whenever we go anywhere so we don't miss out on a treat and can plan for an LYS visit.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jbandsma, I went ballistic when I read your post regarding having been berated for your knitting style. I happen to be a continental knitter; however, that does NOT make that style the only RIGHT one. I think the right one is whatever one fits your style and comfort zone. Perhaps you should have paid for any purchase with "continental" money (whatever that is) since it could be the only RIGHT kind..... 

I share your trepidation about LYS's. Don't you hate the feeling that you have invaded alien territory in some of them? The nearest LYS here is now 14 miles away. If the owner is in attendance, everything is fine. If she isn't, some of her employees' attitudes give me the feeling that I am the invading alien. I call ahead to see who's working that day, but more and more I, too, happily shop online.

Sue


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I found it! 

I said earlier there was a site to review yarn shops all over the world. Just check out your state or country.

It's a Barbara Breiter link, on knittingonthenet.com.

This is your chance to really help knitters everywhere and also avoid knitting snobs.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

That's the first thing I teach my students: There's no right or wrong way to knit, just whatever creates a pleasant product. Knit however you want, just be consistent.

Janet in Winnetka


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Laura R said:


> I found it!
> 
> I said earlier there was a site to review yarn shops all over the world. Just check out your state or country.
> 
> ...


Laura,
Just went there and found a new place to go in Sarasota next week! Thank you so much. my vacation will be complete withn a new LYS to visit!
ShayFaye


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> hlynnknits said:
> 
> 
> > anitak said:
> ...


You got that right! Never had a problem. WEBS rock!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm sorry you had that experience. My yarn shop is also half quilt shop. The ladies who work in the yarn dept are delightful and very knowledgeable. I have on several occasions brought in a WIP with a question and they showed me the correct way to finish the stitches. I do sign up for any class I can. We have a fun evening at these gatherings. New knitters mixed with so so and experienced knitters.
Maybe you should try to find another one .


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

WEBs is an excellent source but they are selling some yarns for considerably more than I paid for those same yarns in 2 LYS in 2 states.


----------



## canknitgurl (Apr 16, 2011)

I enjoy visiting different yarn stores when I travel and I've had great experiences and pretty lousy ones. I think it's just like any other business...some owners get it and some don't. Those that don't have the skills to run a business fail...as they should! It takes a lot less effort to just be courteous. The yarn stores I've had bad experiences in, I just don't go back to and never recommend them. Period.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> WEBs is an excellent source but they are selling some yarns for considerably more than I paid for those same yarns in 2 LYS in 2 states.


Wow, I didn't know that. I guess living out in the middle of nowhere causes me to see mirages! LOL, oh well, I know some sites that are really over chatging for their yarn. sure glad we have Knitpicks to turn to also!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > WEBs is an excellent source but they are selling some yarns for considerably more than I paid for those same yarns in 2 LYS in 2 states.
> ...


I noticed that Webs yarns are sometimes more expensive than the same yarn on other online sites as well. I have had excellent service from them and they do seem to have almost anything you can think of but it does pay to shop around on the web too.


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> My LYS (Iris Fine Yarns) in Appleton, WI is very friendly. When I've been in, they practically fall over themselves to help you and give advice, if requested. They are a little pricey, but then the name should give you a clue as to the kinds of yarn they carry.


You are very lucky to have that store so close.
I am in Vesper,Wi and visited there once when I had to go through on my way to a doctor's appointment.
You are right on with how nice they are and the service is great too.
They also honor Addi's lifetime warrenty which I didn't know existed until my vist there as many stores don't honor it.
I recommend Iris's to everyone and several of my friends have gone to visit and were just as impresssed.


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

A local yarn store I visited a few times and also bought some expensive yarn there in Washington State.....until I took my 22 year old daughter....yes 22, not 2!!....to select some yarn for a scarf for me to make for her. She was pciking up a few skeins to feel how soft they were and the store owner lady came up to her, yelled at her to NOT TOUCH THE YARN and attempted to slap her hand!! She said we could only LOOK at the yarn, not touch it!! My daughter and I were astonished and immediately left...never to return to THAT store again!!


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

chatkat said:


> A local yarn store I visited a few times and also bought some expensive yarn there in Washington State.....until I took my 22 year old daughter....yes 22, not 2!!....to select some yarn for a scarf for me to make for her. She was pciking up a few skeins to feel how soft they were and the store owner lady came up to her, yelled at her to NOT TOUCH THE YARN and attempted to slap her hand!! She said we could only LOOK at the yarn, not touch it!! My daughter and I were astonished and immediately left...never to return to THAT store again!!


Seriously, tried to slap her hands??? I can tell you if someone had done that to me, she wouldn't try to slap anyone else.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, slapping -- really??? Some of these yarn shop stories are unbelievable. How do these kinds of people stay in business?


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

I shop at the Herrschner craft/yarn store in Plover Wisconsin. I could not be happier on how I am treated, I know I am in there a lot and leave a lot os $$ behind me, they are always willing to take the time, to get match die lot, to figure out how much yarn I need for a project, that does not tell you , they just tell you how many skeins to buy of their project. I am happy with them, very happy.
Sheila


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yarn Shops Owners should read some of Debbie Mac Comber Books.. Back on Blossom Street, etc.. They are such good books and all take place in her yarn shop..
It would be soooooooooooooo nice to have a shop like hers to go to!!!


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> It is strange isn't it! I have found this in most of the local yarn stores I have visited. It has always been a dream of mine to begin a yarn store where ladies could bring anything they wanted to work on, even if it wasn't purchased in my store, and we could have tea and wile away the hours happily knitting (or crocheting) to our hearts delight. Alas, I'm not wealthy or it would already exist! BLESSINGS ON YOU ALL!!! patti


There is a place like that in Verona Wisconsin. It's called The Sow's Ear and it is a very nice place.


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

sheila72 said:


> I shop at the Herrschner craft/yarn store in Plover Wisconsin. I could not be happier on how I am treated, I know I am in there a lot and leave a lot os $$ behind me, they are always willing to take the time, to get match die lot, to figure out how much yarn I need for a project, that does not tell you , they just tell you how many skeins to buy of their project. I am happy with them, very happy.
> Sheila


Sheila,have you ever though about joining the Stitch n Bitch on Monday's there?
There is an afternoon group from 1pm to 3 pm and a group from 5-8pm and we love to have new people join us.
We have people that knit,crochet,needle point or what ever they waqnt to do and we just have a good time.
They do have some good help there and the sales.......FABULOUS!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree - I get the same feeling from my local yarn shop which is about 25 miles away. Why make the trip when you feel unwanted and that you are intruding??



Kaydee said:


> I have also found that in yarn stores too. I am not sure why. Sometimes when the ladies are sitting in thier chairs knitting away, you get a feeling that you are intruding in thier lives. I am sorry that it has to be that way but I found that in most yarn stores.. what are they afraid of?
> Kathie in Fl.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I know the shop you are talking about - I went there and left in a hurry - felt so uncomfortable. My husband was being treated at UAMS and I was so happy to find a LYS - that feeling left me real fast! So unfriendly!



wilbo said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.
> ...


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

UAMS?

Excuse my ignorance by I have no idea what this is.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

chatkat, that's one of my criteria for buying yarns in a yarn or craft shop, how the yarn feels. I can understand some chagrin because even clean hands have oils which can soil yarn but not being able to touch yarn is a good reason to not buy it. 
I had a sock class in Yarn Barn, my LYS earlier this evening and probably felt a dozen skeins, some of which are on my list to purchase. While you are enrolled in a class, you receive a 20% discount on yarn and that can be significant.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

All you travelers:

In a few days I shall start driving south to Hastings, Nebraska, where I'm enrolled for a week of lectures. Does anyone know of a good Local Yarn Store there or near by?
I have a WIP (I'm showing off) for which I need more yarn. It would be fun to go to a real yarn store instead of the tiny corner of a Ben Franklin, which is all I have available ordinarily.


----------



## Dizmond Lil (May 4, 2011)

I'll have to agree. Most yarn shops are very 





















I Have to agree. I travel all up and down the east coast and I have only one yarn shop, THE ONE IN CHAMBERSBURG, PA that I can absolutely say has a very friendly staff and also very helpful. I wish they were closer but only can get there about every three to five years.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


After reading your post I just had to reply. One of the reasons I am knitting again is a little yarn story in Bayfield, Colorado. We were in the area for a motorcycle rally and while riding around the older downtown area we ran onto "Knit One Pearl Street" and a wonderful owner, Linda. She gave me all the help I wanted and I went away with my first scarf started for one of my granddaughters. I can just drop in, call, email or text message and she is always available and so helpful. She may be five or six hours away from us but I have come to think of Linda as a dear friend and every time we are anywhere near (or not so near) my husband makes sure we get to drop in at "your favorite knitting store" as he calls it. I wish I could share Knit One Pearl Street with you all.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

We have two LYS in this area, With Ewe In Mind, Paducah KY and a fairly new store, Red Bud on 3rd in Murray KY. Both are great stores. The Paducah store organizes movie trips, i.e., meet at the movie at a designated time, return to the store for snacks and stitching. She also organizes trips to a minor league baseball team games, there are about 30-35 of us that go for the "Stitch & Pitch" night. The Red Bug sends out emails and organizes "Pasta Supper Night" and Stitching, I just got an email that they are going to a Tea Room for lunch in Hazel, KY (great antiquing area). Both stores organize these things so that the "day" people get to meet the "evening" people. On Sundays during football season they have pot lucks, etc. I believe it's the attitude of the owner(s). I guess I'm one of the lucky people to have such great stores available. I stopped by Red Bug today to pick up some things for my Swap Pal and wound up spending $45.00 and didn't get any yarn! LOL


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Found a new shop in downtown Portland, OR. angelika's Yarn Store. Huge selection and Angelika was wonderful. Son Henry was helpful too. on the streetcar line ar First & Morrison. She sells over the Internet too. Free shipping after $90. Glad to have found such a nice and pleasant shop. Crabby personal spoil the experIence of yarn shopping.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We have several shops in Worthing selling all sorts of needlecrafts, and they are all very friendly and helpful.I guess they have to be when there is competition.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My very friendly LYS is A Tangled Skein, located in Hyattsville, MD for anyone living in that area. The atmosphere is very relaxing and everyone there is really helpful. We are on first name basis because I go there so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We have several shops in Worthing selling all sorts of needlecrafts, and they are all very friendly and helpful.I guess they have to be when there is competition.


I often visit Rustington so I guess next time I'll have to do a detour via Worthing. :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with any of the LYS in Overland Park, Kansas?


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Laura R said:


> I found it!
> 
> I said earlier there was a site to review yarn shops all over the world. Just check out your state or country.
> 
> ...


This one is better but both together is best.

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I just checked knitmap as posted by mamabice1 and my LYS didn't show up at all. It's fairly well know outside of the state, so it not being listed makes me wonder about the comprehensiveness of knitmap's data base. It did show up on the link to a different knit shop review posted earlier.
P. S. Correction-
I paged back to knitmap search once again and voila, my LYS was there. Apparently it takes a few moments to load the info to the program. One apparently needs patience for them to show the info you have requested. So, don't close the site if you don't get any results, let it work and check back.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Is anyone familiar with any of the LYS in Overland Park, Kansas?


I just went to Yahoo to search for you; there are many shops with addresses and phone numbers, maps etc. I just put knitting stores overland ks in the search engine and it brought a whole bunch of them. Try it and see what you come up with! Good luck!

Heidi


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Penny5, I agree with you. I have read a lot of her books and love them. actually still reading them. Her shop made me get interested in learning how to make socks.
connie


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

As you said -- wow -- I'm just going to copy a lot of your answer. I thought it was me -- I've seen so many yarn shops come and go here in the Denver Metro area. Owners who must have you do everything their way. I don't mind buying yarn and the pattern for a class from the shop. But, why buy needles if you already have exactly what you need?  That's just gouging. I rarely take classes or ask a lot of questions because I have knitted for years. I work full-time and can only drop in for a couple of hours on an occasional Saturday. Plus all the stores seem to have hours that aren't aimed at the working woman. 10 a.m. to 4 or 4:30 p.m. -- really? I asked once why a store closed early and was told, "I want to miss the traffic." The same women seem to always be at the shops. It just seems like I'm interrupting them, and it is exactly like those high school cliques. And, the other thing that bugged me is that they all seemed to be working on the same thing -- pattern, yarn, technique. And, I would be grilled about why I wasn't doing what they are doing. Like there's some list somewhere that tells me what I should knit. I'm not saying I didn't learn things -- but it just wasn't fun. So, I shop the chains and online. I try to work with the smaller companies and independents online. Great compliments to "Just One More Row." Buy directly from her and you'll save money over the LYS. And, she's nice.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Worthing in England? My mom's from Hove and we get back to England quite a bit. Please tell me the name and where to find it. Thank you.


----------



## kathann (Jul 1, 2011)

There is a new yarn store in Griffith, Indiana, called Spinnin Yarns. It is also on Ravelry, and on facebook. Cute shop. Owner is my daughter, and she helps anyone that needs help. Phone number is: 219-924-7333 Even if they don't purchase yarn, she is willing to help them.

p.s, Yes, I have been in yarn shops in Grand Rapids, Michigan and some of them are also not friendly.


----------



## kathann (Jul 1, 2011)

where is Patternworks?


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I think New York. Check on patternworks.com. they have the address and all you need to find it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I've been in yarn shops where if you didn't drive in in a BMW they didn't want your trade, and others where you have a sales person following you around (yes, I'll name it, Patternworks in NH--and, yes, I remember them far more fondly when they were in NY), and I simply don't trade there. My LYSO is a true sweetheart and a good friend now after knitting with her for 20 some odd years (some were very odd). Of course, I don't really need *lessons* these days, not after nearly 57 years of knitting, but I go to the weekly class for the companionship and the conversation of the folks I knit with. Do I buy all my yarn there? No, after all, Webs is a hop skip and a jump--but I don't usually buy yarn there. I order some, sight unseen (I'm in a sock yarn club at the moment, can't wait to see the July yarn), and buy some at sheep and wool festivals, and spin some of my own, but she's where I spend the most.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I too, have had that problem, both with yarn and quilting... i think a lot of people who open these stores think they will be able to knit/crochet or quilt all day.... they learn differently as they are going out of business... that said, there are people who genuinely love to show you the latest technique, share an old pattern or help you decypher an old favorite. I have been known to ask another customer if they know of OTHER '.....' stores in the area. Hopefully, they get the idea.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> When I was on vacation this summer, my SIL took me to a nice yarn shop in Gainesville, FL. They did't open until early afternoon the day we went, but they were very nice and had some very nice yarns. They had a very good selection of beaded and sequin yarns. I'd happily return there any time.
> I think we should all remember to ask our fellow forum members whether there is a nice LYF whenever we go anywhere so we don't miss out on a treat and can plan for an LYS visit.


this is a great idea! just like having a local tour guide... they know where all the good shops are... and maybe they know a good restaurant, too.....lololololo


----------



## mamabice1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Since Herrsheners is closest to me that is where I go the most often because I knit there on Monday evenings and they are nice,and helpful
I have visited Iris's in Appleton,and the Sow's Ear in Verona Wisconsin.They are both great. I have visited one in Davenport Iowa that was VERY helpful but I can't remember the name.
Over New Years this year, we had to go to Madison,Wi on business and stopped at every LYS we could find along with Hobby Lobby,Michaels and Joann's.
The box stores were fine but I won't waste my time with the LYS's again for some of the same reasons already mentioned about other stores but I would be remiss if I didn't talk about the LYS I fell in love with which was my last stop on my way back home.
We found a WONDERFUL yarn shop a 1/2 hr from Madison on our way back home. It is out in the country in a barn and is huge! The name of this wonderful LYS is Susan's Fiber Shop. It is 3950 sq.ft. of heaven.
She has about everything you could want for spinning,knitting,crocheting,and felting.
She has oodles and oodles of books and patterns and she knows them all and can direct you where you need to be.
She even has some of her own sheep!
She is extremly nice and has a very nice young man named Patrick with a wonderful sense of humor and VERY helpful.
We showed up about an hr. before closeing and I thought I would have enough time to see everything since it didn't take that long to cruise through the rest of the shops but I could not have been more wrong!
She was felting a project and before I knew it,we were there two hrs. past closing and she was so gracious!
That day I bought several Hiya Hiya needles from her and a couple of books.
She told me of the knitting retreat at the end of the month(over my birthday so Happy Birthday to me!)
I went to the retreat and learned so many new things and met so may wonderful ladies and bought so much more books and patterns,needles and yarn.
Her shop has some BEAUTIFUL yarns and she is isn't the most expensive I have ever been at.
My friends and I came down the night before the retreat started and we got to sit and knit with her knitting group too and it was great! More new friends!
She is in Columbus Wisconsin and if you get in the area, do your self a favor and stop in or plan on the knitting retreat,the spinning retreat, or the felting retreat.
She may have a crochet retreat but I didn't pay to much attention if she did or not.
This is some of what is on her site.

One of the Largest Selection of Spinning Wheels, Looms, Fibers to spin and knitting yarns in the Midwest.Home Schoolers welcome.

Supplies for the Fiber Fanatic

Largest Supplier of Spinning and Weaving supplies in the Area

Susan's stop and see the remodeled 3950 Sq ft.of shop

Midwest Felters Camp Aug1-7 2011

Shop Hours:Mon-Wed 10-4 Fri 10-4, Sat. 10-5 & Sun. 12-5 or call ahead. 

Susan's Fiber Shop
N250 Hwy A
Columbus, WI 53925
Phone: (920) 623-4237 Fax: (920) 623-0120
Orders Only: (888) 603-4237

I promise you won't be disappointed and you will feel right at home. If she doesn't have something, she will go to the ends of the earth to find it for you and she is so honest and she CARES what you think about the business.
I have to be in the area again next week for business and I am going to her place again and she has special ordered some needles for me. I can't wait!
I can't promise she can stay past closing again but I can gaurantee you will be well taken care of and happy when you leave.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> First of all, you need to know that I am not a negative person and seldom complain about things BUT I was wondering if others have found that their local Yarn store is not a friendly place???? I feel sad about this. I have taken a class (which cost a fortune), bought expensive yarn and needed help. They have a place for you to go and you can get help but the owner is not nice. The other staff members are....I guess I am just venting and wishing I would like to go there. I now avoid the place and am ordering yarn online. I would like to support my local yarn shop. Oh well......


I am from Milwaukee, Wisconsin, and there is a yarn shop that moved to a closer spot and on the bus line but I gave them not one, not two but three chances. The first time I went in there I was stuck on how to do a stitch pattern, she insulted me not once but twice on the pattern and the yarn I used. I asked for help on how to do the stitch and she said"This is not our pattern and not our yarn. So, I will not help you." So, I left without even so much as buying any yarn or any pattern of theirs and I tell people about the incident. The second time I went in there, I bought some yarn of theirs and they didn't have a yarn winder and I asked if they had a yarn winder to wind the yarn, and they said in a snooty attitude oh, they don't have those, you have to go elsewhere to do that. My favorite LYS is in my neighborhood and I love them. They are very nice people. They will bend over backwards to help you!! Yes, it is sad that those people, that are snooty and not very nice to their customers ruin it for people that are good people and love their customers and help you whenever they can and if they don't they ask around for you.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mamabice1 said:


> Since Herrsheners is closest to me that is where I go the most often because I knit there on Monday evenings and they are nice,and helpful
> I have visited Iris's in Appleton,and the Sow's Ear in Verona Wisconsin.They are both great. I have visited one in Davenport Iowa that was VERY helpful but I can't remember the name.
> Over New Years this year, we had to go to Madison,Wi on business and stopped at every LYS we could find along with Hobby Lobby,Michaels and Joann's.
> The box stores were fine but I won't waste my time with the LYS's again for some of the same reasons already mentioned about other stores but I would be remiss if I didn't talk about the LYS I fell in love with which was my last stop on my way back home.
> ...


I've met her at a number of fiber festivals on the East Coast over the years, you're right, she's a terrific lady. Even mobbed by dozens of people in a small space in a barn at NY S&W, she takes care of each of her customers like they are old friends.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Those books are what got me knitting again after many years AND each book has a free pattern in it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I find my wool shop owner and workers really nice and friendly and have classes to which I attended quite a few years ago. I go to the Wool Inn, Penrith Australia and I have known Anita for quite a few years as I have been going to this store for ~30 years and have never found her to be anything but friendly and helpful. I have now signed up to do a course on making an owl teacosy and will have to take two days off work which will be good for me.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I am so happy for you that you have a wonderful yarn store. I hope you enjoy making your owl cosy and your two days off. I loved Australia when we visit about 10 years ago. You have a very beautiful country. Enjoy your knitting....


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

"The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'."
How incredibly and unbelievably arrogant and ignorant. There is no right or wrong way to knit (same goes for crochet). Whatever works for you is the right way to knit. It always amazes that these people can continue in business when they treat customers like this. Essie from Oz


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

alpajem said:


> "The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'."
> How incredibly and unbelievably arrogant and ignorant. There is no right or wrong way to knit (same goes for crochet). Whatever works for you is the right way to knit. It always amazes that these people can continue in business when they treat customers like this. Essie from Oz


I bet they won't be in business too long. People are getting sick of being treated like trash and are begining to boycot places like that. I'm so sorry that you had such an aweful experience  
There is no right or wrong way to knit. If it comes out the way you wanted it or is supposed to, WHO CARES how it was done?!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


The nerve of some people!! There are lots of throwers. Did you throw something at her ??


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

We are lucky enough to have several LYS and many chain stores. 
At the first LYS I shopped, although I was the only customer and tried to ask for what I was looking for, the person in the store who turned out to be the owner ignored me. She was knitting in stockinette so I did't think I would be interrupting her. Although there were some lovely yarns, I left without buying the tools and yarns I wanted.
In the second LYS, I asked the cost of the yarn-there were no prices marked - and was told that "if you need to ask, you can't afford it." - not exactly the response one expects in a yarn shop. That store is no longer in operation. I guess I was not the only customer turned off.

I've had courteous treatment in the chain stores; they've answered my questions, assisted me in finding fibers that would substitute for my project. With the internet, I have unlimited access to every type of yarn. 

I would rather support small shop owners but I will not accept sub-standard service.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> We are lucky enough to have several LYS and many chain stores.
> At the first LYS I shopped, although I was the only customer and tried to ask for what I was looking for, the person in the store who turned out to be the owner ignored me. She was knitting in stockinette so I did't think I would be interrupting her. Although there were some lovely yarns, I left without buying the tools and yarns I wanted.
> In the second LYS, I asked the cost of the yarn-there were no prices marked - and was told that "if you need to ask, you can't afford it." - not exactly the response one expects in a yarn shop. That store is no longer in operation. I guess I was not the only customer turned off.
> 
> ...


There is no excuse for that kind of disrespect and attitude! That is just appaling that the owner and the lady in the other shop to treat you so badly. There is a store like that in Great Falls, MT that I have visited with my mom on a few trips I have made up there; their yarn is not priced either. When I asked about it the lady pointed at a stack of papers that were stapled together and told me to look it up if I NEEDED to know! There are no lys near me either; one is about 75 miles away and the lady has a beautiful shop in a loft in her home. She is just the most lovely person. Carries very nice selections of yarn and tools as well. I guess we have all had our eperiences, but we can't lose the love for the art because of ugly people. Paradise knitters unite!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here in Vegas there is a LYS that the owner is so nice. She has open knitting nights that allow you to sit and knit with others even if you didn't buy the yarn from her. Plus, if she is around, she will help you with any questions, again, even if it is not her yarn.. The women (and some men) who hang out are really nice and share stories, experience and help with everyone. 
It's the way a LYS should be.. And of course, once you have a project that you don't have the yarn for.. There isn't another place that you would go to purchase, because she has earned your loyalty!! 
Way to go Joyce..


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Viva Las Vegas! That's the way it should be. That is the way one earns business! So happy for you tha you are blessed to have them! Knit on :thumbup:


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a LYS near my work, they have very, very nice yarn but are very, very expensive, the ladies are kind of pushy and follow you around the store. I go in once in a while if I want a special yarn or when they have a shophop. Most of the time I buy my yarn at Joann's or Michael's, there you can take your time, no-one is chasing you around the store and everything is priced and they take eachothers coupons.


----------



## Lben2k11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi. The first time I went to a yarnstore in Glendale,AZ. That happen to me. She was rude and didn't seem to want to help me. On top of that she doesn't take cards. Had to be cash or check. (I can understand this) But I've heard this about her afterwards. And unfortuntely for me, she is the closest to me. Now I just go into her store to browse and touch yarns .  Or I'll buy sometimes. She has been more nicer to me now. I moved from Colorado about 6mos ago, I was going to several yarn stores that were "always" happy to help me. I'm so in need of a knitting group out here too. She doesn't have a 'free' group. She only has classes.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Lben2k11 said:


> Hi. The first time I went to a yarnstore in Glendale,AZ. That happen to me. She was rude and didn't seem to want to help me. On top of that she doesn't take cards. Had to be cash or check. (I can understand this) But I've heard this about her afterwards. And unfortuntely for me, she is the closest to me. Now I just go into her store to browse and touch yarns .  Or I'll buy sometimes. She has been more nicer to me now. I moved from Colorado about 6mos ago, I was going to several yarn stores that were "always" happy to help me. I'm so in need of a knitting group out here too. She doesn't have a 'free' group. She only has classes.


Too bad that she does not realize that having a "free" group would probably result in her getting more and regular customers for her shop. Essie from Oz


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Lben2k11
I do not know of any open knitting or crochet work at the LYS, BUT my local library has a group that meets regularly in one of the meeting rooms. The format is bring your project and work, chat, ask for advice, help etc.
It is lovely.

Most libraries have free meeting space. (I've even heard of areas where the libraries don't have separate rooms, but do allow soft-spoken groups to meet in the evening in the children's section.) 

If you want, perhaps you could start one off by asking the library to select some knitting and crochet books and having a discussion. The flyer could announce "Bring your current project" 

If enough people show up, it could grow into a group.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mamabice1 said:


> Since Herrsheners is closest to me that is where I go the most often because I knit there on Monday evenings and they are nice,and helpful
> I have visited Iris's in Appleton,and the Sow's Ear in Verona Wisconsin.They are both great. I have visited one in Davenport Iowa that was VERY helpful but I can't remember the name.
> Over New Years this year, we had to go to Madison,Wi on business and stopped at every LYS we could find along with Hobby Lobby,Michaels and Joann's.
> The box stores were fine but I won't waste my time with the LYS's again for some of the same reasons already mentioned about other stores but I would be remiss if I didn't talk about the LYS I fell in love with which was my last stop on my way back home.
> ...


You must live near me, go to Susan alot only 10 miles away, also Madison only 10 miles away, Knitting Tree Lakeside Fibers,Off the Beaten Path. Went up to Herrhners yesterday,love sows ear, also cat's and crows, Also Mayviille has a nice shop can't remember name right now great one in GreenBay Covered most of state have not found a bad one yet.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

remove me from this topic


----------



## ShellsBells (May 12, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> My local yarn shop is lovely (Manassas, VA) and the one in MIami, where I lived for a zillion years, was also wonderful. They gave suggestions and help when I asked for anything. Guess I was lucky. You certainly can't get any help at Michael's, WalMart, or AC Moore! Not that I've ever tried, but both those establishments are enormous, with many different departments and very few employees, most of whom are about 15 years old (and probably lucky to have a job).


It must be something about the DC area...the 3 LYS' that I've knit in (Washington, DC; Hyattsville, MD; & Alexandria, VA) ALL have FRIENDLY staff! The knitters in Alexandria can be yuppie and snobby...There's a second LYS in Alexandria, VA that I've heard is "clique-ish", but I've never dared check it out!! :hunf:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

ShellsBells--Was the LYS in Hyattsville A Tangled Skein? That's my favorite LYS. The staff is very friendly had helpful. And they always have what I'm looking for and then some. I go there so much that they know me by my first name. Just took a friend there and she fell in love with the store too. If you haven't been there, try to go sometime.


----------



## ShellsBells (May 12, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> ShellsBells--Was the LYS in Hyattsville A Tangled Skein? That's my favorite LYS. The staff is very friendly had helpful. And they always have what I'm looking for and then some. I go there so much that they know me by my first name. Just took a friend there and she fell in love with the store too. If you haven't been there, try to go sometime.


I WAS talking about A Tangled Skein! I was just there getting help on 3 projects; and, sitting and knitting the mock cable rib sock that's this month's KAL... :wink:


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Is anyone familiar with any of the LYS in Overland Park, Kansas?


I am taking a class at KnitWit in Olathe. They have been very friendly and helpful to me. They have open knitting on Monday and Thursday evenings, I stopped by once just to ask a question, they asked me to bring in my work and join them. I went back several times before the class and was always made to feel welcome. The last time was when I found out about the sock class which I am really enjoying. 
Don't know much about the yarn store in OP. They have moved down the street and I've been in once. That day, no one spoke to me. I looked around and left.
There is also a store at 91st and Metcalf just up from Michaels called Fabric Recycles. She usually has a great assortment of yarns, I think as well as knitting needles and crochet hooks.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


I saw continental on you tube. It looks slow and complicated to me. I guess I'm a thrower also. Everyone that I have run into must be throwers also.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Essie from Qld, Aus. You could try looking up the Wool Inn - Penrith NSW 2750 on the internet if you wish to purchase yarn and see if Anita can help you out. There is absolutely no right or wrong way to knit or crotchet, I teach Crotchet and explain how I hold the wool which is the way I was taught, even the people we have to come to Knitters Guild tell us there is no wrong or right way. When I come to Qld I would like to call in to your shop and explain there is no right or wrong way. I have a friend's mother living in Labrador and my girlfriend lives about an hour away.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

Appleblossom You need to go to the yarn store in Milford Indiana, owner is happy to see everyone, helps everyone, has big table to sit down at, reasonable prices and even has classes. Hope they are always in business. Its about 25 miles away from me but worth the drive. Pokey


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I went to my local Hancocks in Overland Park today. They are in the process of remodeling. I asked the girl who waited on me (20 if that) about the remodeling. I told her that I had heard the yarn selection was going to increase. She got so excited! I replied, "You must do some sort of yarn work." She reached in her pocket (I was waiting for her to pull out a WIP.) Instead, she had a picture of her and her date to her Senior Prom. She was wearing a dress that she crocheted. I asked if they might start offering classes again and she told me that she hopes so. She took me back to the yarn and told me that they had 2 brands they hadn't carried before--I think Bernat and Red Heart? They had 2 or 3 cottons--Sugar and creme which was 1.99 and the cones that I think were 7.99 and lion brand--don't remember the price. Not a big selection of knitting and crochet needles and hooks--she was excited by the fact that they had switched to Boye brand. I was pleased that she was so excited and at such a young age. Maybe, that's the key to getting stores like Michaels, Hancocks, Hobby Lobby and JoAnns (and any others there may be) listening to us.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Isn't that store wonderful? Will be going back soon. Hope to see you there sometime. Have a good week. Carlyta


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I understand, I think this forum needs to be sent to all the LYS owners, only the mean and unhelpful ones, of course, Happy Knitting!!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Essie from Qld, Aus. You could try looking up the Wool Inn - Penrith NSW 2750 on the internet if you wish to purchase yarn and see if Anita can help you out. There is absolutely no right or wrong way to knit or crotchet, I teach Crotchet and explain how I hold the wool which is the way I was taught, even the people we have to come to Knitters Guild tell us there is no wrong or right way. When I come to Qld I would like to call in to your shop and explain there is no right or wrong way. I have a friend's mother living in Labrador and my girlfriend lives about an hour away.


Hi Mavis: I was quoting someone else about being told to go learn to knit the right way. Had not realized about the reply quote button then. In a later post, she said that that particular store had since shut down. I was never told that I knit the wrong way. But I have been told by people that I hold my crochet hook the wrong way. LOL. I use the knife hold.

Send me a PM when you are coming to Qld again, I live about 30 minutes drive from Labrador. Perhaps we can arrange to meet and have coffee and knit. LOL. Essie


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I love the way my "negative" post generated alot of response and much of the response was connecting people and places so in many ways, it ended up a "positive" post. Happy Knitting!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> I love the way my "negative" post generated alot of response and much of the response was connecting people and places so in many ways, it ended up a "positive" post. Happy Knitting!


Yes I love the positive responses to your "negative" post. In fact, they have me positively "green with envy" over all those lovely LYS there in the U.S. Now if only I could win the Lotto, then I could come up there and visit all those lovely LYS. Oh well, we can but dream. LOL. Essie from Oz


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

: ) : ) : ) 
You have heard about trips around the world, what about a trip to all those awesome LYS's? How fun would that be? I am ready to organize it.....anybody want to go????? Maybe I have opened a new can of worms or a new career?? LOL........


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YEA!! ROADTRIP!!!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Appleblossom said:


> : ) : ) : )
> You have heard about trips around the world, what about a trip to all those awesome LYS's? How fun would that be? I am ready to organize it.....anybody want to go????? Maybe I have opened a new can of worms or a new career?? LOL........


OOH yeah, now just have to win the Lottery so I can come up to the U.S. and join in on the trip. Can we visit WEBS? huh, huh, pretty please. LOL. I drool over their website. Sigh, someday maybe. Essie from Oz


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I just wrote on another topic about Webs. I live half an hour from there. Went for my first time in May and it is just amazing. Was in the area last night and while my son was at an event in Northampton I got to poke around Webs for 1 1/2 hours by myself. Fun and relaxing.
Appleblossom, a field trip to LYS sounds great!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love Northampton anyway.. with or without Webs!!!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Joss said:


> I just wrote on another topic about Webs. I live half an hour from there. Went for my first time in May and it is just amazing. Was in the area last night and while my son was at an event in Northampton I got to poke around Webs for 1 1/2 hours by myself. Fun and relaxing.
> Appleblossom, a field trip to LYS sounds great!


I hate you to pieces meeces. LOL. Just paint me green with envy. I would love to be able to visit WEBS. But I think that when I actually got inside, I would probably go into a catatonic state like some of the kids when they get inside that huge toy store in New York (FAO Schwartz, I think it is). Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Just returned from a camping trip to Montana. I was looking forward to new places and new ideas. Seems like CR.eation in Ennis, MT followed the "ignore the new customer" rule we've seen in so many LYS. No need to stop there on my next trip. Saved me $$$. Guess there is good in being ignored!!!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Yarn Farm said:


> I have an 1800's log cabin for a yarn shop. I feel everyone loves to come. We always have a wonderful time knitting and chatting. I have been in so many yarn shops and it feels like they just want to sell yarn not help nor does it feel relaxed in the shops. I guess it might be the cost of goods and shop rental. That would, put a pressure on you to sell. However, we need these shops for our American made business and goods.


If you weren't in hiding, maybe some of us might live close enough to be customers.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

We are getting a LYS, opens August 5th. Everyone in my knitting group is looking forward to this, and the owner has already agreed that we can hold our meet up sessions in her shop. Has also asked what special types of yarn we would like her to carry. We listed everything we can not get at Michael's or JoAnn's, so I am in hopes we can really keep her in business.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

anitak said:


> There is an online source that has a lot of nice sales almost every week. Here is the link...
> http://www.joanns.com
> You can also google yarn and there are lots of other sites that come up. I remember when I was younger, almost a hundred years ago, there was a store named "Super Yarn Mart". It housed so many different types and weights of yarns. It was a knitter's and/or crocheter's dream. The employees were extremely helpful and you could find them all over the store offering assistance and suggestions to the customers. And the ridiculous issue of charging for answering a question...they were just pleased that someone was still interested in the craft!!


I remember Super Yarn Mart. It was wonderful, lots of choices, a multitude of free patterns, and salespeople who knew one end of a knitting needle from another.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have that if you are not these to purchase and you are just looking around they become very unfriendly. Their years are not cheap. They least expensive is a baby yarn, very small ball on sale for $4.50. Man I wouldekiss people's feet if they came in my yarn store. Bitsey


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

I am far away from your area so we would have to do a West Coast, East Coast and Mid West Tours........How fun would that be????


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


 This is so sad to hear. Throwing or english style knitting is not the "WRONG" way to knit. It is just one of the styles to chose when learning or being taught this craft. It is so sad that a LYS would treat someone like this. These places should be warm and welcoming. I think that since there has been a rise in the popularity of this caraft some open a local yarn store for the money that it can make. Sad, very sad. But, there are many LYS that are not like that. And to find one is such a wonderful experience. Well, I wont go on........Regards, -Lynn


----------



## dvikander (Aug 4, 2011)

How long are the classes. At 12.50 a class that is a deal. I think if you want to continue to get help you need to help her to stay in business. most yarn shops give classes to help customers learn new things which normally results in selling more yarn. Some shops give you a discount if you buy the yarn for the class. It would be worth asking.


----------



## rojas1152 (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree! Who can afford to turn people away ? Guess its' harder to be nice these days. Remind kindness is "Good" for business and sharing knowledge encourages us to return to learn & buy from LYS's


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The one time I tried to use a LYS (when we had one) I was berated for my knitting style. I'm a thrower, they were all continental. I was told not to come back until I learned to knit 'right'.


That's terrible, I hope you NEVER went back.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, my lys is online. Otherwise, I buy yarn from Zellers or Walmart. Wish there was one close by, you lucky people who have a good lys nearby.


----------

